# E' successo anche a me ... la mia storia, le mie riflessioni.



## Darty (17 Dicembre 2014)

E' successo tempo fa. Ormai sono passati diversi mesi. All'improvviso, per caso, come quasi sempre succede, è stato come prendere un treno in faccia. Davvero non mi sarei mai aspettato che succedesse a me. Nel modo più assoluto... ci avrei messo le mani sul fuoco.
Da allora tutto è cambiato, le mie aspettative, le mie priorità, il mio modo di vedere le cose. La mia vita. Uno spartiacque. Una sorta di punto zero.
Si, Il tradimento. Nel momento in cui l'ho scoperto, per caso, lo sconcerto, il dolore e la disperazione hanno avuto la meglio. Ma erano solo una parte della mia paura. La paura, il terrore di perdere tutto, lei, la mia amatissima moglie, compagna di una vita, la nostra famiglia, i nostri amici, la nostra vita, insomma tutto quello che con tanti sacrifici avevamo costruito insieme in vent'anni. È stato devastante, una sensazione che ancora non riesco a descrivere. Terribile, sconcertante, irreale.
Lei, mia moglie. La donna, l'unico vero amore della mia vita. L'amore che ancora oggi provo nei suoi confronti e un sentimento speciale, profondo, totale. Un sentimento non comune. Per lei farei qualsiasi cosa, non posso immaginare la mia vita senza di lei al mio fianco.
Forse anche per questo ho sofferto come mai prima in vita mia.
Un tradimento non consumato, a detta di lei, ma pur sempre un tradimento. Durato molto tempo, troppo tempo.
Un tempo nel quale le sue attenzioni, i suoi pensieri, le sue intimità erano rivolte altrove ma al tempo stesso nessun segnale, non un sintomo di disagio, non una parola. Forse non era davvero così importante o forse è stata brava a nasconderlo, ho sempre voluto pensare che fosse la prima delle due ipotesi. Ha scritto, detto cose all'altro che mi hanno profondamente ferito, deluso, sorpreso. Non credevo fosse possibile che quelle cose le avesse scritte lei.
Lei non si è resa conto della gravità della cosa e del male che mi stava facendo. Della ferita profonda che mi avrebbe lasciato. Ancora oggi credo non lo abbia capito fino in fondo. Le conseguenze terribili che avrebbe potuto comportare quello che stava facendo.
Dopo la scoperta, non ho aspettato, non ho riflettuto ma sono intervenuto immediatamente. Ero disperato, confuso, perso. Quella sera non la scorderò mai per tutta la vita. Ho deciso di parlarne, non ho trattenuto le lacrime, lei ha reagito composta, ha minimizzato, tranquilla, come se fosse quasi una cosa normale. Una cosa che succede a tutti. Una debolezza, una sbandata l'ha definita...nulla di più visto che non "ci ho fatto nulla". Su questo lei si faceva forza. Più volte ha rimarcato questo aspetto.
Inizialmente mi aveva rassicurato, detto che voleva me, che non era come pensavo, che stavo enfatizzando e facendomi dei film, che avrebbe subito chiarito con l'altro e non ci sarebbe stato alcun ulteriore contatto. Cosa che puntualmente non è avvenuta. E qui che mi ha deluso e ucciso una seconda volta. Pensavo, pregavo, speravo che la smettesse. Niente. L'ho implorata di tagliare ogni contatto, che mi faceva male. Che non potevo accettarlo, che non poteva costringermi ad accettarlo. Che non era giusto. Ma lei non capiva, forse non voleva capire..Diceva che era rimasta solo un'amicizia ma sapeva bene che non poteva esserlo. E mentre vagavo nelle mie giornate vuote come un'anima persa, confuso ed esausto, lei continuava a sentirlo come se niente fosse nonostante sapesse quanto male mi stesse facendo. Ero a pezzi, non sapevo cosa fare, non ho dormito per settimane, ho ricominciato a fumare. Non mi volevo più bene, mi stavo perdendo.
Ma non ho mollato. Nel frattempo mi sono aperto, messo a nudo, completamente. Le ho detto come mi sentivo, cosa provavo, cosa mi aspettavo da lei. Cosa significava per me quello che aveva fatto. Lei, per orgoglio, per il suo carattere forse, non ha fatto altrettanto.
Ho dato tutto, ho fatto di tutto, ho lottato e seguendo il mio cuore più che la ragione ho cercato in tutti i modi di dimostrarle quanto la volevo, quanto avevo bisogno di lei, dentro di me in fondo avevo ancora paura. Volevo essere rassicurato. La cercavo, continuamente. Troppo, forse. Mi ha detto che si sentiva soffocata, controllata, come in una gabbia. Mi feriva  al cuore un'altra volta. Secondo lei, il problema ero io, il problema era mio. Era la mia ossessione e il mio continuo pensare a un qualcosa di già chiuso.
Ho cercato il confronto, non sempre l'ho trovato perché lei sfuggiva e continuava a spostare il problema su di me.
Non mi ha mai chiesto scusa, non mi ha mai detto mi dispiace.
Sono stati mesi molto faticosi, duri per entrambi, credo. Io non le ho nascosto nulla, abbiamo avuto scontri duri e dolorosi e commesso entrambi sciocchezze ed errori, io per primo a voler tornare sull'argomento, talvolta anche in modo maldestro è inopportuno. Volevo sapere, dare una risposta alle tante domande che avevo, che ancora oggi sono senza risposta. Senza risultato, se non quello di metterla a disagio, di litigare. Per lei la cosa era chiusa, non voleva parlarne. Tassativamente. In diverse occasioni, ci siamo fatti molto male a vicenda, ci stavamo perdendo. Stavamo naufragando, come coppia, come famiglia. Tutto mi stava crollando intorno.
Io ho cercato di capire. La sua storia, il suo  comportamento, il suo tradimento. Un tradimento forse anomalo, che non ha vissuto appieno e consumato.
Ho capito che lei non voleva mancarmi di rispetto né credo farmi del male, forse ha solo assecondato il suo bisogno, il suo egoismo e la sua superficialità di quel periodo, quel lungo periodo per noi molto difficile, con la morte di suo padre e vari problemi di altro genere. Probabilmente è stato un modo per sfuggire alla realtà, alla quotidianità, ai suoi pensieri e alle sue preoccupazioni.
O forse, e anche, Il bisogno ed il piacere di sentirsi donna a quarant'anni. Credo, anche se pare assurdo, che abbia continuato a volermi bene anche quando, inconsapevolmente credo, mi ingannava e mi faceva del male.
E come qualcuno di voi diceva, ho anche capito che che un tradimento è la fine di una rapporto solo quando già prima di esso non ci si amava più, magari senza esserne consapevoli. E riuscire a superare il tradimento è come innamorarsi di nuovo, una seconda volta, riscoprendo sensazioni che non ricordavi più.
Quando ami davvero è il tuo obiettivo è chiaro, ce la metti tutta, ti sforzi per capire l'altro e ricominciare, magari anche meglio di prima.
Ed è per questo credo che adesso lei mi è vicina e mi ha fatto una promessa. Una promessa fondamentale per me, per andare avanti. So che la manterrà per non ingannarmi di nuovo e mentire a se stessa. Ci sono le basi per il nostro futuro. Adesso ci cerchiamo di più, siamo di nuovo vicini, complici e siamo ritornati ad essere uniti.
Io adesso sto raccogliendo i cocci e sto riprovando a riprendere in mano la mia vita. È ancora dura, la ferita è sotto pelle, come una pallottola. Fa ancora male, spesso il pensiero ritorna e mi impantano in un passato doloroso che ancora mi attanaglia. Mi porto dietro l'amarezza e una strana sensazione di pesantezza e malinconia. Ma vado avanti, giorno per giorno, abbiamo un presente e un futuro da vivere insieme. Noi, la nostra famiglia.


----------



## Homer (17 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> E' successo tempo fa. Ormai sono passati diversi mesi. All'improvviso, per caso, come quasi sempre succede, è stato come prendere un treno in faccia. Davvero non mi sarei mai aspettato che succedesse a me. *Nel modo più assoluto... ci avrei messo le mani sul fuoco.*
> Da allora tutto è cambiato, le mie aspettative, le mie priorità, il mio modo di vedere le cose. La mia vita. Uno spartiacque. Una sorta di punto zero.
> Si, Il tradimento. Nel momento in cui l'ho scoperto, per caso, lo sconcerto, il dolore e la disperazione hanno avuto la meglio. Ma erano solo una parte della mia paura. La paura, il terrore di perdere tutto, lei, la mia amatissima moglie, compagna di una vita, la nostra famiglia, i nostri amici, la nostra vita, insomma tutto quello che con tanti sacrifici avevamo costruito insieme in vent'anni. È stato devastante, una sensazione che ancora non riesco a descrivere. Terribile, sconcertante, irreale.
> Lei, mia moglie. La donna, l'unico vero amore della mia vita. L'amore che ancora oggi provo nei suoi confronti e un sentimento speciale, profondo, totale. Un sentimento non comune. Per lei farei qualsiasi cosa, non posso immaginare la mia vita senza di lei al mio fianco.
> ...


Il neretto: Qui dentro è pieno di mariti e mogli con le mani bruciate.

Il rosso: Anche Gesù è morto di freddo sulla croce.

Il verde: Tranquillo è una cosa normale, difficilmente che si molli il colpo subito.

Il viola: Un classico, la colpa a prescindere è sempre del tradito. 



Comunque benvenuto, ho finito i colori ma ne avrei di cose da scriverti. Fatti forza e vai avanti, *prima guarisci te*, poi occupati della coppia nel caso vogliate salvarla, tantopiù se avete figli.


----------



## Lorella (17 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> E' successo tempo fa. Ormai sono passati diversi mesi. All'improvviso, per caso, come quasi sempre succede, è stato come prendere un treno in faccia. Davvero non mi sarei mai aspettato che succedesse a me. Nel modo più assoluto... ci avrei messo le mani sul fuoco.
> Da allora tutto è cambiato, le mie aspettative, le mie priorità, il mio modo di vedere le cose. La mia vita. Uno spartiacque. Una sorta di punto zero.
> Si, Il tradimento. Nel momento in cui l'ho scoperto, per caso, lo sconcerto, il dolore e la disperazione hanno avuto la meglio. Ma erano solo una parte della mia paura. La paura, il terrore di perdere tutto, lei, la mia amatissima moglie, compagna di una vita, la nostra famiglia, i nostri amici, la nostra vita, insomma tutto quello che con tanti sacrifici avevamo costruito insieme in vent'anni. È stato devastante, una sensazione che ancora non riesco a descrivere. Terribile, sconcertante, irreale.
> Lei, mia moglie. La donna, l'unico vero amore della mia vita. L'amore che ancora oggi provo nei suoi confronti e un sentimento speciale, profondo, totale. Un sentimento non comune. Per lei farei qualsiasi cosa, non posso immaginare la mia vita senza di lei al mio fianco.
> ...


Ciao Darty, quanto ti capisco!! E quanto è dura dire: "ricominciamo" e impegnarsi per farlo davvero! Però per le cose importanti vale sempre la pena di lottare....e se proprio non dovesse andare, non potremo rimproverarci di nn aver tentato. In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Darty (17 Dicembre 2014)

Grazie Homer. E' quello che sto cercando di fare...ma è un percorso più lungo e difficile di quanto potessi immaginare. Ma ne verremo fuori, ne sono sicuro. E' quello che vogliamo entrambi.

fg





Homer ha detto:


> Il neretto: Qui dentro è pieno di mariti e mogli con le mani bruciate.
> 
> Il rosso: Anche Gesù è morto di freddo sulla croce.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darty (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ciao Darty, quanto ti capisco!! E quanto è dura dire: "ricominciamo" e impegnarsi per farlo davvero! Però per le cose importanti vale sempre la pena di lottare....e se proprio non dovesse andare, non potremo rimproverarci di nn aver tentato. In bocca al lupo!


Ciao Lorella, grazie per il tuo messaggio. Sì è dura, molto. Ma come dici te si lotta fino in fondo e si vende la pelle per ciò che conta davvero. E per me mia moglie, la mia famiglia sono le cose più importanti.


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> E' successo tempo fa. Ormai sono passati diversi mesi. All'improvviso, per caso, come quasi sempre succede, è stato come prendere un treno in faccia. Davvero non mi sarei mai aspettato che succedesse a me. Nel modo più assoluto... ci avrei messo le mani sul fuoco.
> Da allora tutto è cambiato, le mie aspettative, le mie priorità, il mio modo di vedere le cose. La mia vita. Uno spartiacque. Una sorta di punto zero.
> Si, Il tradimento. Nel momento in cui l'ho scoperto, per caso, lo sconcerto, il dolore e la disperazione hanno avuto la meglio. Ma erano solo una parte della mia paura. La paura, il terrore di perdere tutto, lei, la mia amatissima moglie, compagna di una vita, la nostra famiglia, i nostri amici, la nostra vita, insomma tutto quello che con tanti sacrifici avevamo costruito insieme in vent'anni. È stato devastante, una sensazione che ancora non riesco a descrivere. Terribile, sconcertante, irreale.
> Lei, mia moglie. La donna, l'unico vero amore della mia vita. L'amore che ancora oggi provo nei suoi confronti e un sentimento speciale, profondo, totale. Un sentimento non comune. Per lei farei qualsiasi cosa, non posso immaginare la mia vita senza di lei al mio fianco.
> ...



Ciao e benvenuto, si fa sempre per dire!
Da donna ti dico che:
hai fatto il suo gioco e lei se ne è approfittata. Questo mostrarsi perduto, il tuo palese terrore di perderla, questo starle addosso...difficilmente sortisce l'effetto sperato.
Infatti lei ti ha accusato anche di questo, invece di esserne compiaciuta per quanto amore stava ricevendo!
Quindi, mi permetto di criticare la tua "strategia" anche se capisco che era dettata dal cuore, il cuore di un uomo davvero innamorato.
Mi permetto anche di dire un'altra cosa e cioè che tua moglie è una donna fortunatissima ad avere te come marito e non lo sa fino in fondo.
No, non lo sa altrimenti avrebbe chiuso immediatamente ogni contatto sapendo che a te faceva così male e tu, da quanto scrivi e non ho motivo di dubitarne, sei un'anima bella e sensibile.
Hai scritto di lei cose bellissime, in ogni tua parola vibra l'amore e la passione per lei.
Sei un gioiello!
Un gioiello che tua moglie per un po' ha smesso di portare con sé, e anzi, l'ha maltrattato e sciupato, considerandolo di scarso valore.
Spero che ora lei abbia capito molte cose e si adoperi per la nascita di una nuova coppia al meglio delle sue possibilità, e anche di più.

La sensazione di pesantezza che provi...che dirti, io la provo tuttora e sono passati anni, così come quel velo di malinconia che ancora spesso diventa dolore.
Questo è il prezzo da pagare per avere amato troppo, perché ora, alla luce degli eventi, capisco con amarezza che il mio amore è stato un dono troppo grande per chi non se lo meritava.
Spero che non sia così per te!


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> E' successo tempo fa. Ormai sono passati diversi mesi. All'improvviso, per caso, come quasi sempre succede, è stato come prendere un treno in faccia. Davvero non mi sarei mai aspettato che succedesse a me. Nel modo più assoluto... ci avrei messo le mani sul fuoco.
> Da allora tutto è cambiato, le mie aspettative, le mie priorità, il mio modo di vedere le cose. La mia vita. Uno spartiacque. Una sorta di punto zero.
> Si, Il tradimento. Nel momento in cui l'ho scoperto, per caso, lo sconcerto, il dolore e la disperazione hanno avuto la meglio. Ma erano solo una parte della mia paura. La paura, il terrore di perdere tutto, lei, la mia amatissima moglie, compagna di una vita, la nostra famiglia, i nostri amici, la nostra vita, insomma tutto quello che con tanti sacrifici avevamo costruito insieme in vent'anni. È stato devastante, una sensazione che ancora non riesco a descrivere. Terribile, sconcertante, irreale.
> Lei, mia moglie. La donna, l'unico vero amore della mia vita. L'amore che ancora oggi provo nei suoi confronti e un sentimento speciale, profondo, totale. Un sentimento non comune. Per lei farei qualsiasi cosa, non posso immaginare la mia vita senza di lei al mio fianco.
> ...



Benvenuto e, forza.


----------



## Homer (17 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Grazie Homer. E' quello che sto cercando di fare...ma è un percorso più lungo e difficile di quanto potessi immaginare. Ma ne verremo fuori, ne sono sicuro. E' quello che vogliamo entrambi.
> 
> fg



Sono passati pochi mesi per te, alcuni qui dentro sono ancora in ballo dopo anni, certo non sarà sempre in salita questa strada, diventerà sempre più una strada in piano e poi verrà la discesa, nel frattempo stai attento a non spiaccicarti contro il muro o a uscire fuori strada.


----------



## Lorella (17 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella, grazie per il tuo messaggio. Sì è dura, molto. Ma come dici te si lotta fino in fondo e si vende la pelle per ciò che conta davvero. E per me mia moglie, la mia famiglia sono le cose più importanti.


Coraggio! Abbiamo scelto di percorrere la via più tortuosa....quanto sarebbe stato più facile e liberatorio liquidare il tutto dando sfogo a tutto il nostro dolore.....ma a noi piace complicarci la vita! Amiamo, e dunque anche in mezzo alla tempesta, non abbandoniamo la nave, lottiamo fino alla fine.


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2014)

*Darty*



Darty ha detto:


> E' successo tempo fa. Ormai sono passati diversi mesi. All'improvviso, per caso, come quasi sempre succede, è stato come prendere un treno in faccia. Davvero non mi sarei mai aspettato che succedesse a me. Nel modo più assoluto... ci avrei messo le mani sul fuoco.
> Da allora tutto è cambiato, le mie aspettative, le mie priorità, il mio modo di vedere le cose. La mia vita. Uno spartiacque. Una sorta di punto zero.
> Si, Il tradimento. Nel momento in cui l'ho scoperto, per caso, lo sconcerto, il dolore e la disperazione hanno avuto la meglio. Ma erano solo una parte della mia paura. La paura, il terrore di perdere tutto, lei, la mia amatissima moglie, compagna di una vita, la nostra famiglia, i nostri amici, la nostra vita, insomma tutto quello che con tanti sacrifici avevamo costruito insieme in vent'anni. È stato devastante, una sensazione che ancora non riesco a descrivere. Terribile, sconcertante, irreale.
> Lei, mia moglie. La donna, l'unico vero amore della mia vita. L'amore che ancora oggi provo nei suoi confronti e un sentimento speciale, profondo, totale. Un sentimento non comune. Per lei farei qualsiasi cosa, non posso immaginare la mia vita senza di lei al mio fianco.
> ...


Insomma leggendoti ho provato un misto di tenerezza e rabbia.Tenerezza nel vedere come un uomo si possa annullare e credere alle più grandi idiozie pur di non perdere quello che ha.Rabbia perchè non si dovrebbe mai perdere la propria dignità ed il proprio amor proprio.Non si può volere ad ogni costo qualcuno che non ci vuole.Caro amico in questo tuo racconto sento una puzza di bruciato enorme.......Non credo assolutamente che in un tradimento durato parecchio tempo non ci sia stato nulla,e mi spiace scrivertelo,ma la tua lei è una donna fredda e cinica,e sicuramente i suoi sentimenti sono altrove.Puoi restare aggrappato ai tuoi sogni,ai tuoi ideali,a quello che credi e non è,puoi decidere di vivere una vita di facciata e stai andando in quella direzione,pensaci bene,perchè quel noi,e la tua famiglia non hanno certo fermato tua moglie nel provare qualcosa altrove...!Preferisci le belle bugie alla brutte verità,sei semplicemente ostaggio dell'ambiguità e dei voleri di tua moglie,in bocca al lupo....!


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Coraggio! Abbiamo scelto di percorrere la via più tortuosa....quanto sarebbe stato più facile e liberatorio liquidare il tutto dando sfogo a tutto il nostro dolore.....ma a noi piace complicarci la vita! *Amiamo, e dunque anche in mezzo alla tempesta, non abbandoniamo la nave, lottiamo fino alla fine.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2014)

*E no*



Lorella ha detto:


> Coraggio! Abbiamo scelto di percorrere la via più tortuosa....quanto sarebbe stato più facile e liberatorio liquidare il tutto dando sfogo a tutto il nostro dolore.....ma a noi piace complicarci la vita! Amiamo, e dunque anche in mezzo alla tempesta, non abbandoniamo la nave, lottiamo fino alla fine.


E no.Avete solo scelta la via più semplice,quella che all'inizio fa meno male,chi si complica la vita è chi ha il coraggio di cambiarla la propria vita...!Troppo facile raccontarsela così,rimanere fermi come se nulla fosse,quando in realtà nulla e scrivo NULLA tornerà come prima.E invece la nave che affonda bisogna lasciarla affondare,quello che resta è una misera scialuppa di salvataggio.Il coraggio è ben altro....!


----------



## Lorella (17 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lorella ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Coraggio! Abbiamo scelto di percorrere la via più tortuosa....quanto sarebbe stato più facile e liberatorio liquidare il tutto dando sfogo a tutto il nostro dolore.....ma a noi piace complicarci la vita! *Amiamo, e dunque anche in mezzo alla tempesta, non abbandoniamo la nave, lottiamo fino alla fine.[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Homer (17 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no.Avete solo scelta la via più semplice,quella che all'inizio fa meno male,chi si complica la vita è chi ha il coraggio di cambiarla la propria vita...!Troppo facile raccontarsela così,rimanere fermi come se nulla fosse,quando in realtà nulla e scrivo NULLA tornerà come prima.E invece la nave che affonda bisogna lasciarla affondare,quello che resta è una misera scialuppa di salvataggio.Il coraggio è ben altro....!



Oscù, ma tu sei contrario a prescindere con chi cerca di ricostruire o ce l'hai a morte solo con chi lo fa a senso unico?? Mi sfugge sta cosa


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Diletta.....forse la sofferenza ha ucciso l'amore? Perchè può accadere sai....me lo ha fatto notare la psicologa che mi segue...e non devi colpevolizzarti se a te è accaduto. Se poi una piccola fiamma d'amore (reciproca) c'è ancora, bisogna avere la forza di soffiarci su tutti i giorni per alimentarla...ma porca paletta quanto è dura, certe volte il fiato ti manca proprio!
> ...


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2014)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> Oscù, ma tu sei contrario a prescindere con chi cerca di ricostruire o ce l'hai a morte solo con chi lo fa a senso unico?? Mi sfugge sta cosa


Sono contrario alle stupidaggini homer.Non può passare il messaggio che chi decide di restare è coraggioso e chi chiude no.E allora è giusto scrivere: ho paura di perderla è voglio tentare fino in fondo,potrei capire e non condividere.Ma chi resta con la speranza che non è successo nulla,con la malsana convinzione che restare è da coraggiosi,lascia veramente il tempo che trova.Il punto di partenza è accettare la realtà delle cose.


----------



## Lorella (17 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no.Avete solo scelta la via più semplice,quella che all'inizio fa meno male,chi si complica la vita è chi ha il coraggio di cambiarla la propria vita...!Troppo facile raccontarsela così,rimanere fermi come se nulla fosse,quando in realtà nulla e scrivo NULLA tornerà come prima.E invece la nave che affonda bisogna lasciarla affondare,quello che resta è una misera scialuppa di salvataggio.Il coraggio è ben altro....!


Oscuro, perdonami, ma non ho mai detto di aver fatto la scelta più coraggiosa.....credo di aver fatto la scelta più adatta A ME. Sento di voler lottare per cercare di salvare la nave con tutto il suo carico......anni fa abbiamo fatto un progetto di vita che si è concretizzato con la nascita di due figli.....e secondo te io devo mollare tutto così, arrendermi? Ma nemmeno per sogno. Io combatto, e con tutti i rischi del caso, perchè non ho mica detto che ne uscirò vittoriosa....ma alla fine, se proprio dovessi ritrovarmi su una misera scialuppa, almeno non avrò il rimpianto di non aver provato a salvare il salvabile. So benissimo che NIENTE sarà come prima.....che credi? Sai quante volte ho pensato che avrei potuto sbattere fuori di casa mio marito? E quella sarebbe stata una scelta coraggiosa? Forse per molti è così....ma non per me. Se c'è ancora amore e voglia di ricostruire, nonostante tutto, trovi così strana la scelta di rimanere insieme? Poi, sai , fra le tante cose che questa esperienza mi ha insegnato, è che bisogna essere un pò fatalisti.....se proprio andrà male, il coraggio di ricominciare altrove la mia vita, lo troverò


----------



## Lorella (17 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Lorella ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sì, temo che sia come dici, anche il mio psicologo me ne aveva parlato...
> ...


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2014)

*No*



Lorella ha detto:


> Oscuro, perdonami, ma non ho mai detto di aver fatto la scelta più coraggiosa.....credo di aver fatto la scelta più adatta A ME. Sento di voler lottare per cercare di salvare la nave con tutto il suo carico......anni fa abbiamo fatto un progetto di vita che si è concretizzato con la nascita di due figli.....e secondo te io devo mollare tutto così, arrendermi? Ma nemmeno per sogno. Io combatto, e con tutti i rischi del caso, perchè non ho mica detto che ne uscirò vittoriosa....ma alla fine, se proprio dovessi ritrovarmi su una misera scialuppa, almeno non avrò il rimpianto di non aver provato a salvare il salvabile. So benissimo che NIENTE sarà come prima.....che credi? Sai quante volte ho pensato che avrei potuto sbattere fuori di casa mio marito? E quella sarebbe stata una scelta coraggiosa? Forse per molti è così....ma non per me. Se c'è ancora amore e voglia di ricostruire, nonostante tutto, trovi così strana la scelta di rimanere insieme? Poi, sai , fra le tante cose che questa esperienza mi ha insegnato, è che bisogna essere un pò fatalisti.....se proprio andrà male, il coraggio di ricominciare altrove la mia vita, lo troverò


Lorè,hai scritto tu di aver fatto la scelta più coraggiosa!Non trovo strana la scelta di provare a rimanere insieme,trovo sensato che chi ha sbagliato prima dovrebbe provare a farsi perdonare,poi chiedere umilmente un'altra possibilità,quello protrebbe essere un punto di partenza.Ma cazzo nel caso che ho letto la traditrice si fa anche girare le palle.... e no!Proprio no!


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi dispiace tantissimo......però se non riesci più a crederci......la vedo dura.
> ...


----------



## Jim Cain (17 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> E' successo tempo fa. Ormai sono passati diversi mesi. All'improvviso, per caso, come quasi sempre succede, è stato come prendere un treno in faccia. Davvero non mi sarei mai aspettato che succedesse a me. Nel modo più assoluto... ci avrei messo le mani sul fuoco.
> Da allora tutto è cambiato, le mie aspettative, le mie priorità, il mio modo di vedere le cose. La mia vita. Uno spartiacque. Una sorta di punto zero.
> Si, Il tradimento. Nel momento in cui l'ho scoperto, per caso, lo sconcerto, il dolore e la disperazione hanno avuto la meglio. Ma erano solo una parte della mia paura. La paura, il terrore di perdere tutto, lei, la mia amatissima moglie, compagna di una vita, la nostra famiglia, i nostri amici, la nostra vita, insomma tutto quello che con tanti sacrifici avevamo costruito insieme in vent'anni. È stato devastante, una sensazione che ancora non riesco a descrivere. Terribile, sconcertante, irreale.
> Lei, mia moglie. La donna, l'unico vero amore della mia vita. L'amore che ancora oggi provo nei suoi confronti e un sentimento speciale, profondo, totale. Un sentimento non comune. Per lei farei qualsiasi cosa, non posso immaginare la mia vita senza di lei al mio fianco.
> ...


Bellissima testimonianza.
Forza !


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Dicembre 2014)

Tra le righe i traditi parlano come se l'altro si fosse ammalato, e loro bravi e pieni d'amore, cercano di "curarlo"!

Volete salvare un noi,ma il noi è la somma di 1+1. Bene!  voi siete 1, e vi volete prendere carico dell'altro 1 per arrivare nuovamente al noi. Un amore sbilanciato,di quando non si ama se stessi. Un tradimento senza un segno di pentimento,porterà quasi sicuramente a dover digerire altri bocconi amari. 

Ognuno è libero di agire secondo il suo sentire, però io sono qui da quasi due anni, e mai e ripeto MAI ho letto di coppie di fedeli convinti, che oggi vivono sereni. Lo auguro di cuore a chiunque. Ma un tradimento non è un male fatto da una persona esterna, ma da un lato della base del noi. Pensare che nulla sia successo e che se ne uscirà con più amore di prima è un utopia. Si dovrebbe rivalutare tante, troppe cose, e cambiare completamente la propria visione dell'amore.  Ne vale la pena rinunciare a se stessi, per qualcuno che ci ha ferito mortalmente? A ognuno l'ardua sentenza. 

Ad ogni modo per Darty benvenuto, e sono addolorata davvero che un uomo come te sia stato tradito, si legge che sei molto sensibile e mi ha colpita!


----------



## Lorella (17 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, anch'io.
> Eppure ci ho creduto tanto e mi sono impegnata allo sfinimento, speriamo che il Natale mi porti in dono l'apertura del mio cuore perché solo così ci si può fare.
> Ci spero ancora...


Te lo auguro di cuore, non lasciarti abbattere! Magari qualcosa si può ancora fare, per questo ferito grave.....:bacio:


----------



## Eratò (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Oscuro, perdonami, ma non ho mai detto di aver fatto la scelta più coraggiosa.....credo di aver fatto la scelta più adatta A ME. Sento di voler lottare per cercare di salvare la nave con tutto il suo carico......anni fa abbiamo fatto un progetto di vita che si è concretizzato con la nascita di due figli.....e secondo te io devo mollare tutto così, arrendermi? Ma nemmeno per sogno. Io combatto, e con tutti i rischi del caso, perchè non ho mica detto che ne uscirò vittoriosa....ma alla fine, se proprio dovessi ritrovarmi su una misera scialuppa, almeno non avrò il rimpianto di non aver provato a salvare il salvabile. So benissimo che NIENTE sarà come prima.....che credi? Sai quante volte ho pensato che avrei potuto sbattere fuori di casa mio marito? E quella sarebbe stata una scelta coraggiosa? Forse per molti è così....ma non per me. Se c'è ancora amore e voglia di ricostruire, nonostante tutto, trovi così strana la scelta di rimanere insieme? Poi, sai , fra le tante cose che questa esperienza mi ha insegnato, è che bisogna essere un pò fatalisti.....se proprio andrà male, il coraggio di ricominciare altrove la mia vita, lo troverò


Sai Lorella non esistono scelte non coraggiose in un tradimento.Puoi rimanere, riprovarci a ripartire ma puoi anche lasciare una volta compreso che rimanere potrebbe  anche distruggere ciò che è stato...In entrambi i casi ci vuole coraggio, in entrambi i casi devi capire quando fermarti.


----------



## Darty (17 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao e benvenuto, si fa sempre per dire!
> Da donna ti dico che:
> hai fatto il suo gioco e lei se ne è approfittata. Questo mostrarsi perduto, il tuo palese terrore di perderla, questo starle addosso...difficilmente sortisce l'effetto sperato.
> Infatti lei ti ha accusato anche di questo, invece di esserne compiaciuta per quanto amore stava ricevendo!
> ...


Cara Diletta, grazie per i tuoi commenti e le tue belle parole, grazie davvero. E' incredibile come la tua analisi sia assolutamente vera. E' proprio lo specchio di ciò che è successo e di ciò che ho pensato e penso tuttora...di come la mia reazione, la mia "strategia" iniziale fosse dannatamente sbagliata e fonte di ulteriori complicazioni. Non ho fatto altro che protrarre l'agonia per mesi. Purtroppo me ne sono reso conto tardi, quando ho ripreso un minimo di lucidità. Potessi tornare indietro quante cose farei diversamente...ma in quel periodo ho seguito solo quello che mi diceva il cuore e la disperazione che stavo attraversando. Forse oltre al mio approccio sbagliato ha contribuito il fatto che lei percepiva solido il terreno sotto i suoi piedi. Ha sempre saputo che non avrei messo in discussione il nostro rapporto e la famiglia. Sai, fra le cose che più mi hanno ferito è proprio come lei ha gestito la faccenda dopo la mia scoperta, di come sia stata superficiale e di quanto mi abbia fatto male in quei mesi. Non mi spiego ancora come non abbia potuto capire come mi sentivo, non abbia visto quanto stavo male, fisicamente e psicologicamente. Questo fa ancora dannatamente male. Eccome.
Ciò che è importante però è che adesso lei mi è molto vicina. Credo davvero, come dici, che si stia adoperando per la nascita di una nuova coppia, stiamo riscoprendo sensazioni che non ricordavamo più entrambi, distratti e sopraffatti come molti dalla quotidianità. Siamo vicini, complici come lo eravamo stati in passato. Ed è su questo che mi sto facendo forza. Ma a volte...a volte faccio fatica e il suo far finta di nulla, come se non fosse mai successo nulla, mi fa quasi stare peggio, non so come spiegartelo. 
Spero solo che tutto questo passi in fretta e non continui ad essere il mio primo pensiero quando mi sveglio e l'ultimo quando me ne vado a letto. Grazie ancora per le tue parole.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Dicembre 2014)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sai Lorella non esistono scelte non coraggiose in un tradimento.Puoi rimanere, riprovarci a ripartire ma puoi anche lasciare una volta compreso che rimanere potrebbe  anche distruggere ciò che è stato...In entrambi i casi ci vuole coraggio, in entrambi i casi devi capire quando fermarti.



Quotissimo...!


----------



## Lorella (17 Dicembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Tra le righe i traditi parlano come se l'altro si fosse ammalato, e loro bravi e pieni d'amore, cercano di "curarlo"!
> 
> Volete salvare un noi,ma il noi è la somma di 1+1. Bene! voi siete 1, e vi volete prendere carico dell'altro 1 per arrivare nuovamente al noi. Un amore sbilanciato,di quando non si ama se stessi. Un tradimento senza un segno di pentimento,porterà quasi sicuramente a dover digerire altri bocconi amari.
> 
> ...


Scare, quoto ciò che dici, ma non è che siamo tutti degli illusi......so benissimo che per fare una cosa bisogna necessariamente essere in due! E volerlo fortemente in due....infatti non mi sarei mai sognata di dare un'altra possibilità ad un uomo che non mi avesse più voluta. La decisione di riprovarci deve essere presa in coppia. Se si può rinunciare a se stessi per qualcuno che ci ha ferito mortalmente? Bella domanda, me lo sono chiesto più volte, e la MIA risposta è stata SI', se quella persona la ami ancora. E' vero, mi ha ferito mortalmente.......ha fatto un errore enorme, ha distrutto il mio mondo. Però si è pentito, ha toccato fisicamente il mio dolore, mi ha visto star male fino al punto di essere ricoverata in ospedale......ha temuto di perdermi per sempre. Ha avuto il terrore di perdermi. Come faccio a condannarlo per sempre, senza concedergli un'ultima possibilità? E se al suo posto ci fossi stata io, non l'avrei voluta un'altra possibilità? Lo so, il rischio c'è, come in tutte le decisioni grosse della vita. Lo so, la vita è cambiata, noi siamo cambiati, niente è come prima, tutto va rivisto. Ma questa può anche essere un'opportunità per costruire un rapporto più maturo, ora che di esperienza ne abbiamo un pò di più. E mantenere un pizzico di follia, lanciarsi, senza pensare che per forza andrà male. Potrebbe anche andar bene, no?


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Scare, quoto ciò che dici, ma non è che siamo tutti degli illusi......so benissimo che per fare una cosa bisogna necessariamente essere in due! E volerlo fortemente in due....infatti non mi sarei mai sognata di dare un'altra possibilità ad un uomo che non mi avesse più voluta. La decisione di riprovarci deve essere presa in coppia. Se si può rinunciare a se stessi per qualcuno che ci ha ferito mortalmente? Bella domanda, me lo sono chiesto più volte, e la MIA risposta è stata SI', se quella persona la ami ancora. E' vero, mi ha ferito mortalmente.......ha fatto un errore enorme, ha distrutto il mio mondo. Però si è pentito, ha toccato fisicamente il mio dolore, mi ha visto star male fino al punto di essere ricoverata in ospedale......ha temuto di perdermi per sempre. Ha avuto il terrore di perdermi. Come faccio a condannarlo per sempre, senza concedergli un'ultima possibilità? E se al suo posto ci fossi stata io, non l'avrei voluta un'altra possibilità? Lo so, il rischio c'è, come in tutte le decisioni grosse della vita. Lo so, la vita è cambiata, noi siamo cambiati, niente è come prima, tutto va rivisto. Ma questa può anche essere un'opportunità per costruire un rapporto più maturo, ora che di esperienza ne abbiamo un pò di più. E mantenere un pizzico di follia, lanciarsi, senza pensare che per forza andrà male. Potrebbe anche andar bene, no?


Ma infatti voi tutti siete delle belle persone, oneste e vedervi struggere per loro davvero è un colpo al cuore! 

Ad ogni modo potrebbe andare bene si, ma loro sono e rimarranno gli infedeli, e voi sarete fedeli, io cerco sempre un equilibrio. 

Non so se hai letto Tebe, ecco nel suo caso la capisco e non se la racconta. È una storia equilibrata ora. 

Ma ad esempio come Diletta che ha un animo puro, vicino al marito serena non ce la vedo anche se glielo auguro di cuore! 

Mi sembra un maltrattamento, poi come nel caso del nuovo utente, lei non si è neppure scusata, anzi! Ecco una situazione del genere non la auguro a nessuno!

comunque un tradimento non si capirà mai finche non  ci capita. Inutile spiegarlo, trope sfumature bugie e pensieri che divorano l'anima! 

Mi piace pensare alla frase che mi scrissero:

Era per te come l'oro, adesso è come loro...
Anche se è una frase fatta racchiude tutto.  

Il problema è che loro tradiscono, se perdoni e continui a credere nella fedeltà di coppia poi tradisci te stessa, perché accetti di stare con una persona che non ha il tuo sentire. o accetti il nuovo atteggiamento o è peggio del girone infernale. 

Io non voglio più vivere quello schifo, mi sn sentita sporca. 

Ma parlo personalmente.  Se una persona riesce a superare ne sono felice, ma mi duole pensare a quell'amore che dentro ognuno di voi muore. 

Mi dispiace davvero, anche se questo non cambierà il tuo dolore! 

Non cerco di ferirti sono solo deduzioni alle quali sono arrivata, passando per i carboni ardenti.  Però chi mi aveva ferita a distanza di tempo la sta pagando cara, e nn per mio interesse. Per fortuna c'è sempre una giustizia.  E cosi spero che avvengs per ognuno di voi! 

Ps- scrivo malissimo perché sono da cel e imbianco casa


----------



## oscuro (17 Dicembre 2014)

*Scare*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma infatti voi tutti siete delle belle persone, oneste e vedervi struggere per loro davvero è un colpo al cuore!
> 
> Ad ogni modo potrebbe andare bene si, ma loro sono e rimarranno gli infedeli, e voi sarete fedeli, io cerco sempre un equilibrio.
> 
> ...


Prenderai il mio posto quando andrò via?:up:


----------



## Darty (17 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma leggendoti ho provato un misto di tenerezza e rabbia.Tenerezza nel vedere come un uomo si possa annullare e credere alle più grandi idiozie pur di non perdere quello che ha.Rabbia perchè non si dovrebbe mai perdere la propria dignità ed il proprio amor proprio.Non si può volere ad ogni costo qualcuno che non ci vuole.Caro amico in questo tuo racconto sento una puzza di bruciato enorme.......Non credo assolutamente che in un tradimento durato parecchio tempo non ci sia stato nulla,e mi spiace scrivertelo,ma la tua lei è una donna fredda e cinica,e sicuramente i suoi sentimenti sono altrove.Puoi restare aggrappato ai tuoi sogni,ai tuoi ideali,a quello che credi e non è,puoi decidere di vivere una vita di facciata e stai andando in quella direzione,pensaci bene,perchè quel noi,e la tua famiglia non hanno certo fermato tua moglie nel provare qualcosa altrove...!Preferisci le belle bugie alla brutte verità,sei semplicemente ostaggio dell'ambiguità e dei voleri di tua moglie,in bocca al lupo....!


Ciao Oscuro. Grazie per il tuo commento che ho letto con molta attenzione. Ebbene, condivido alcune tue considerazioni...ho avuto anch'io tanta rabbia, ammetto di essermi "annullato" e talvolta anche di aver perso la mia dignità, il mio amor proprio. Ma in quel momento per me non contava né quello né il mio orgoglio. Contava solo salvare la coppia e la mia famiglia e con il senno di poi credo di esserci riuscito.
Aggiungo: sapessi quanta puzza di bruciato ho sentito anch'io io ma ho le prove che fra loro non sia successo nulla, fisicamente intendo. Questo è sicuro. Anche se strano, incomprensibile...non ci sono dubbi. 
Ma il punto per me non è questo. Sì, lei è stata fredda, ha provato qualcosa altrove, certo, ha sbagliato, forse ha cominciato un gioco che poi le è sfuggito di mano...ma ho elementi sufficienti per credere che non abbia mai messo in discussione me e la sua famiglia. Non sono ostaggio dell'ambiguità o delle menzogne e non sto vivendo affatto una vita di facciata. Davvero. So adesso dove sono i suoi sentimenti. Altrimenti non ce l'avrei fatta.


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Dicembre 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prenderai il mio posto quando andrò via?:up:


 comunque no, perché non devi permetterti ad andare via! Mi lasci sola poi a leggere certe eresie...


----------



## Nobody (17 Dicembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Tra le righe i traditi parlano come se l'altro si fosse ammalato, e loro bravi e pieni d'amore, cercano di "curarlo"!
> 
> Volete salvare un noi,ma il noi è la somma di 1+1. Bene!  voi siete 1, e vi volete prendere carico dell'altro 1 per arrivare nuovamente al noi. Un amore sbilanciato,di quando non si ama se stessi. Un tradimento senza un segno di pentimento,porterà quasi sicuramente a dover digerire altri bocconi amari.
> 
> ...


in un forum chiamato "tradimento"? Mi pare difficile...   Comunque concordo con te su tutto, troppe cose vengono demolite... un tradimento soprattutto se continuato nel tempo, mette la parola fine al rapporto. Poi uno se la può raccontare in mille modi. Anche a me ha colpito la storia del nostro nuovo amico, e come oscuro ho provato tenerezza e rabbia.


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Dicembre 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> in un forum chiamato "tradimento"? Mi pare difficile...   Comunque concordo con te su tutto, troppe cose vengono demolite... un tradimento soprattutto se continuato nel tempo, mette la parola fine al rapporto. Poi uno se la può raccontare in mille modi. Anche a me ha colpito la storia del nostro nuovo amico, e come oscuro ho provato tenerezza e rabbia.


No intendevo coppia di fedeli convinti, dove il tradimento non è contemplato, e uno dei due tradisce. L'altro rimane un fedele convinto e tenta di ricominciare. Mi spiego male mamma mia, ho il cellulare tinto di pittura :rotfl: scusate


----------



## Darty (17 Dicembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Tra le righe i traditi parlano come se l'altro si fosse ammalato, e loro bravi e pieni d'amore, cercano di "curarlo"!
> 
> Volete salvare un noi,ma il noi è la somma di 1+1. Bene!  voi siete 1, e vi volete prendere carico dell'altro 1 per arrivare nuovamente al noi. Un amore sbilanciato,di quando non si ama se stessi. Un tradimento senza un segno di pentimento,porterà quasi sicuramente a dover digerire altri bocconi amari.
> 
> ...


Ciao Scare, grazie per il benvenuto e per il tuo intervento. Quello che dici non fa una piega. Ma io sento che anche lei ci crede, che entrambi lo vogliamo. Nel mio caso il pentimento non è stato esternato, è vero. Per orgoglio forse ma anche per la non consapevolezza di ciò che è successo. Non abbiamo la stessa percezione della gravità della cosa. In fondo per lei, non è successo nulla di tragico, non è stata una vera e propria storia. Solo una debolezza, un'amicizia che poi le è sfuggita di mano. Cose che insomma possono capitare...nessuno è perfetto.
Comunque, come dice Lorella, si può rinunciare a se stessi per qualcuno che ci ha ferito? Se quella persona la ami davvero, se ci credi davvero, sì. Gliela dai una seconda possibilità. Speri che abbia imparato qualcosa, che le sia servito a qualcosa. E magari, come sta succedendo a noi, scopri che dopo tutto questo dolore le cose vanno pure meglio e te ne fai forza. Poi domani, nessuno ha la certezza se saranno fiori o bocconi amari.


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Scare, quoto ciò che dici, ma non è che siamo tutti degli illusi......so benissimo che per fare una cosa bisogna necessariamente essere in due! E volerlo fortemente in due....infatti non mi sarei mai sognata di dare un'altra possibilità ad un uomo che non mi avesse più voluta. La decisione di riprovarci deve essere presa in coppia. Se si può rinunciare a se stessi per qualcuno che ci ha ferito mortalmente? Bella domanda, me lo sono chiesto più volte, e la MIA risposta è stata SI', se quella persona la ami ancora.* E' vero, mi ha ferito mortalmente.......ha fatto un errore enorme, ha distrutto il mio mondo. Però si è pentito, ha toccato fisicamente il mio dolore, mi ha visto star male fino al punto di essere ricoverata in ospedale......*ha temuto di perdermi per sempre. Ha avuto il terrore di perdermi. Come faccio a condannarlo per sempre, senza concedergli un'ultima possibilità? E se al suo posto ci fossi stata io, non l'avrei voluta un'altra possibilità? Lo so, il rischio c'è, come in tutte le decisioni grosse della vita. Lo so, la vita è cambiata, noi siamo cambiati, niente è come prima, tutto va rivisto. Ma questa può anche essere un'opportunità per costruire un rapporto più maturo, ora che di esperienza ne abbiamo un pò di più. E mantenere un pizzico di follia, lanciarsi, senza pensare che per forza andrà male. Potrebbe anche andar bene, no?



Ecco, tutto quello che descrivi e che ho provato anch'io (senza l'ospedale, ma in cura psichiatrica da anni) col tempo  si è ritorto contro di lui, e guarda, è passato tanto tempo in cui le acque erano calme. 
Sono sempre stata convinta che nessuno si possa permettere di far soffrire un altro con le proprie azioni, e questo vale soprattutto per la persona più importante del mondo.
Non ne ha il diritto neanche lui.
Io non lo voglio condannare, però neanche lui potrà mai accusarmi o criticarmi per non essere riuscita a ricostruire come si aspettava e sperava, perché il danno l'ha fatto lui e solo lui.
E anch'io mi sono lanciata perché a me le sfide sono sempre piaciute e non rimpiango nulla.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (17 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> E' successo tempo fa. Ormai sono passati diversi mesi. All'improvviso, per caso, come quasi sempre succede, è stato come prendere un treno in faccia. Davvero non mi sarei mai aspettato che succedesse a me. Nel modo più assoluto... ci avrei messo le mani sul fuoco.
> Da allora tutto è cambiato, le mie aspettative, le mie priorità, il mio modo di vedere le cose. La mia vita. Uno spartiacque. Una sorta di punto zero.
> Si, Il tradimento. Nel momento in cui l'ho scoperto, per caso, lo sconcerto, il dolore e la disperazione hanno avuto la meglio. Ma erano solo una parte della mia paura. La paura, il terrore di perdere tutto, lei, la mia amatissima moglie, compagna di una vita, la nostra famiglia, i nostri amici, la nostra vita, insomma tutto quello che con tanti sacrifici avevamo costruito insieme in vent'anni. È stato devastante, una sensazione che ancora non riesco a descrivere. Terribile, sconcertante, irreale.
> Lei, mia moglie. La donna, l'unico vero amore della mia vita. L'amore che ancora oggi provo nei suoi confronti e un sentimento speciale, profondo, totale. Un sentimento non comune. Per lei farei qualsiasi cosa, non posso immaginare la mia vita senza di lei al mio fianco.
> ...


Benvenuto Darty. Come hanno già evidenziato altri utenti, si percepisce davvero che sei una persona sensibile e davvero innamorata. Hai compreso pienamente che cosa ha portato tua moglie a cercare attenzioni altrove ?  Tu scrivi :  *forse ha solo assecondato il suo bisogno, il suo egoismo e la sua superficialità di quel periodo, quel lungo periodo per noi molto difficile, con la morte di suo padre e vari problemi di altro genere. Probabilmente è stato un modo per sfuggire alla realtà, alla quotidianità, ai suoi pensieri e alle sue preoccupazioni.
*
Perché non ha cercato conforto in Te, per rinfrancarsi dal dolore della morte del padre e da vari problemi di altro genere ? Tu mi sembri una persona super disponibile ed innamorata. 
C'erano forse problemi ed incomprensioni tra voi ? Chi meglio di una persona che ti ama e ti vive accanto può comprenderti... 
Ho come l'impressione che il vostro rapporto fosse un po' sbilanciato, tu super coinvolto, lei più sfuggente... a tal punto da non ritenere nemmeno necessario chiederti scusa, o mostrarsi comunque pentita per il tradimento. ( non consumato ?).
Si può provare a ricucire. Bisogna essere in due e a mio parere è proprio il traditore che dovrebbe dimostrare la sua buona volontà, la sua convinzione, il suo amore ( se ancora esiste).
Che il rapporto nuovo possa essere meglio di prima, io te lo auguro di cuore. Personalmente, non ci credo, anch'io sto cercando di recuperare, ma comprendo non solo che nulla sarà come prima, ma almeno al momento neanche meglio di prima. Sarà un rapporto diverso, e solo il tempo potrà dirmi come sarà, ma mi sto impegnando.
I momenti di sconforto, il risentimento latente, mi accompagnano ancora, così come quel velo di malinconia di cui parla Diletta. In bocca al lupo !


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma infatti voi tutti siete delle belle persone, oneste e vedervi struggere per loro davvero è un colpo al cuore!
> 
> Ad ogni modo potrebbe andare bene si, ma loro sono e rimarranno gli infedeli, e voi sarete fedeli, io cerco sempre un equilibrio.
> 
> ...



Bella la frase e appropriata!
Ecco, mi sento come te: sporcata da un mondo che ho dovuto giocoforza conoscere e che non avrei voluto mai.
Un mondo che non mi apparterrà mai e che non mi interessava, e sono incazzata perché è entrato nella mia vita.
Ma chi l'ha cercato?!!!

Riguardo ai diversi modi di sentire penso che ci si possa fare a convivere insieme tenendo ciascuno la propria visione.
Però è difficile, bisognerà avere delle doti particolari, un equilibrio personale, una spiccata maturità e non so che altro. 
So solo che è più difficile del previsto.


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bella la frase e appropriata!
> Ecco, mi sento come te: sporcata da un mondo che ho dovuto giocoforza conoscere e che non avrei voluto mai.
> Un mondo che non mi apparterrà mai e che non mi interessava, e sono incazzata perché è entrato nella mia vita.
> Ma chi l'ha cercato?!!!
> ...


Infatti la mia rabbia maggiore è stata questa. A loro piace il nostro modo di vedere e vivere l'amore e se ne sono appropriati con l'inganno,perché oppure sapevano che non ne erano degni. Ci sono stata un pò a capirlo.  Ma io lì non ci voglio metter più piede e personalmente se tornassi indietro non aspetterei 2anni per lasciarlo, perché uomini meritevoli ce ne sono. Sprecare il mio modo di amare per un viscido bugiardo assolutamente no! Per salvare noi ho anche tradito me stessa, tradendo lui. Mai errore è stato più fatale. Per il tradimento subito mi sono sentita morire, per quello fatto mi sono bruciata da sola. Mi svegliavo nel cuore della notte con attacchi di panico e piangevo sempre. Era troppo.  Poi... poi ho iniziato ad amare chi era davvero meritevole di amore, me stessa, e poi l'uomo che oggi mi affianca. 

Tradimenti,bugie, giochini,sotterfugi non fanno per me. 

Io voglio vivermi una vita vera! Ne ho bisogno e sono intransigente, alcuni mi chiamano pignola, esagerata, e altro ancora. Ma ogni giorni, ora, mi alzo fiera di chi sono e mi guardo allo specchio con orgoglio. Se questo non è amore!!


----------



## Diletta (17 Dicembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Infatti la mia rabbia maggiore è stata questa. A loro piace il nostro modo di vedere e vivere l'amore e se ne sono appropriati con l'inganno,perché oppure sapevano che non ne erano degni. Ci sono stata un pò a capirlo.  Ma io lì non ci voglio metter più piede e personalmente se tornassi indietro non aspetterei 2anni per lasciarlo, perché uomini meritevoli ce ne sono. Sprecare il mio modo di amare per un viscido bugiardo assolutamente no! Per salvare noi ho anche tradito me stessa, tradendo lui. Mai errore è stato più fatale. Per il tradimento subito mi sono sentita morire, per quello fatto mi sono bruciata da sola. Mi svegliavo nel cuore della notte con attacchi di panico e piangevo sempre. Era troppo.  Poi... poi ho iniziato ad amare chi era davvero meritevole di amore, me stessa, e poi l'uomo che oggi mi affianca.
> 
> Tradimenti,bugie, giochini,sotterfugi non fanno per me.
> 
> Io voglio vivermi una vita vera! Ne ho bisogno e sono intransigente, alcuni mi chiamano pignola, esagerata, e altro ancora. Ma ogni giorni, ora, mi alzo fiera di chi sono e mi guardo allo specchio con orgoglio. Se questo non è amore!!



Grazie!
E' una ventata di ottimismo per me e ne ho bisogno.

Sai perché al mio piace il mio modo di vivere l'amore?
Perché con me non ha mai rischiato nulla. Lui non vuole ricevere lo stesso trattamento che ha riservato a me.
Alla faccia della condivisione e dell'equità!!


----------



## tullio (17 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Ma il punto per me non è questo. Sì, lei è stata fredda, ha provato qualcosa altrove, certo, ha sbagliato, forse ha cominciato un gioco che poi le è sfuggito di mano...ma *ho elementi sufficienti per credere che non abbia mai messo in discussione me e la sua famiglia*. Non sono ostaggio dell'ambiguità o delle menzogne e non sto vivendo affatto una vita di facciata. Davvero. So adesso dove sono i suoi sentimenti. Altrimenti non ce l'avrei fatta.


Naturalmente voi state ricostruendo tutto e, pur con le difficoltà inevitabili, ci riuscirete seriamente. Quello che segue, pertanto, è solo in generale e utilizzo le tue parole solo come spunto e non per dare suggerimenti.
Lei scappa da te, combina qualcosa (qualunque sia questa cosa) con un altro e, scoperta, diventa di ghiaccio. Tace, non risponde, accusa te di soffocarla, e comuqnue vede, on può non vdere, quanto ti faccia soffrire. Un dolore che non cade dal cielo ma è causato da lei. Però di questo non parla. Poi tornate insieme e tutto fila bene. Ecco, a me pare che per filare verametne bene dovrebbe esserci vera e profonda chiarezza su quello che è accaduto. Per superare realmente la cosa lei dovrebbe non solo rispondere a tutte le tue domande ma delimitare esattamente il suo ruolo. E questo non per l'ossessione di sapere ma perché il tuo dolore potrà esser superato solo quando ci sarà questa chiarezza: quando lei accetterà verametne la sua colpa (che non è tanto il tradimento, soprattutto se non concumato, quanto il dolore che te ne è derivato. Se ti ama non può non sentire questa responsabilità. Poi, magari, sta a te non chiedere e voler dimenticare, sta a te, che la ami e non vuoi il suo inevitabile imbarazzo, chiuderle la bocca con un bacio...ma lei deve provarci a dire tutto ma proprio tutto...


----------



## Scaredheart (17 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie!
> E' una ventata di ottimismo per me e ne ho bisogno.
> 
> Sai perché al mio piace il mio modo di vivere l'amore?
> ...


Infatti, loro non amerebbero mai una partner uguale, o anche solo simile a loro stessi. Questa è un'altra cosa che fa incavolare, e non poco. Io amo l'altro, come amo me stessa. Ecco io mi sposerei :rotfl:


----------



## Darty (17 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Benvenuto Darty. Come hanno già evidenziato altri utenti, si percepisce davvero che sei una persona sensibile e davvero innamorata. Hai compreso pienamente che cosa ha portato tua moglie a cercare attenzioni altrove ?  Tu scrivi :  *forse ha solo assecondato il suo bisogno, il suo egoismo e la sua superficialità di quel periodo, quel lungo periodo per noi molto difficile, con la morte di suo padre e vari problemi di altro genere. Probabilmente è stato un modo per sfuggire alla realtà, alla quotidianità, ai suoi pensieri e alle sue preoccupazioni.
> *
> Perché non ha cercato conforto in Te, per rinfrancarsi dal dolore della morte del padre e da vari problemi di altro genere ? Tu mi sembri una persona super disponibile ed innamorata.
> C'erano forse problemi ed incomprensioni tra voi ? Chi meglio di una persona che ti ama e ti vive accanto può comprenderti...
> ...


Ciao Fiordiloto, grazie per il benvenuto ed il tuo intervento. Sollevi uno dei punti centrali: la domanda che mi fai me la sono fatta tante volte, gliel'ho rinfacciata tante volte..onestamente no, non ho compreso appieno il motivo per cui ha cercato le sue attenzioni altrove. Lei ha solo accampato le solite banali giustificazioni. Fra di noi non c'erano grossi problemi, incomprensioni o segnali particolari che potessero farmi insospettire, probabilmente ci siamo semplicemente dati per scontato e siamo stati vittime della routine e dei problemi di tutti i giorni. Sicuramente ho la mia parte di responsabilità: forse, senza rendermene conto, sono stato un po' distante e non ho saputo confortarla e starle vicino durante un periodo davvero pesante per lei ma anche per me. Come ho scritto forse per lei è stato un modo per evadere, per sfuggire dalla quotidianità. Ha trovato una persona che inizialmente le ha dato conforto, opportunità di confronto, empatia (un grande oratore, davvero), per poi ovviamente provarci. Si è lasciata andare e non ha saputo gestire il rapporto, prima di amicizia, con questa persona.
Posso dirti che nostro rapporto non era sbilanciato, abbiamo due caratteri molto diversi, certo. Lei molto orgogliosa, sicura di sè - per assurdo un modo per nascondere le sue insicurezze. Pentita di quello che ha fatto credo proprio che lo sia, anche se non me lo hai mai detto. Ha solo ammesso di aver sbagliato, di aver fatto una cazzata ma tutto sommato niente di tragico, sono io che ho esagerato (...).
Io, con il suo aiuto, sto provando a ricucire. Insieme. Adesso siamo felici, insieme sereni fermo restando che nulla sarà come prima, di certo. Io stesso non mi sento più quello di prima. Ho ancora questo macigno che nonostante tutto mi accompagna insieme alla malinconia e alla grande delusione per quello che è successo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Lei, mia moglie. La donna, l'unico vero amore della mia vita. L'amore che ancora oggi provo nei suoi confronti e un sentimento speciale, profondo, totale. Un sentimento non comune. Per lei farei qualsiasi cosa, non posso immaginare la mia vita senza di lei al mio fianco.


----------



## ivanl (17 Dicembre 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
eddai, cattivissimo!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Dicembre 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Fatti forza e vai avanti, *prima guarisci te*, poi occupati della coppia nel caso vogliate salvarla, tantopiù se avete figli.


Quoto.
Il post di Darty mi ha fatto venire in mente una poesia che ho letto recentemente.

Quando poniamo molta fiducia o aspettative in una persona, il rischio di una delusione è grande. Le persone non esistono in questo mondo per soddisfare le nostre aspettative cosi come noi non siamo qui per soddisfare le loro. Dobbiamo bastare ...dobbiamo bastare a noi stessi sempre, e quando vogliamo stare con qualcuno dobbiamo essere coscienti che stiamo insieme perché ci piace, lo vogliamo e stiamo bene, giammai perché abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno.

Una persona non ha bisogno dell'altra, esse si completano... non per essere due metà, ma per essere un intero, disposte a condividere obiettivi comuni, gioia e vita. Nel corso del tempo, ti rendi conto che per essere felice con un'altra persona, è necessario, in primo luogo, che tu non abbia bisogno di questa persona.

Comprendi anche che la persona che ami (o pensi di amare) e che non vuole condividere niente con te, sicuramente, non è l'uomo o la donna della tua vita. Impari a volerti bene, a prenderti cura di te stesso, e principalmente a voler bene a chi ti vuole bene. Il segreto non è prendersi cura delle farfalle, ma prendersi cura del giardino, affinché le farfalle vengano da te. Alla fine troverai non chi stavi cercando, ma chi stava cercando te.


----------



## Darty (17 Dicembre 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Naturalmente voi state ricostruendo tutto e, pur con le difficoltà inevitabili, ci riuscirete seriamente. Quello che segue, pertanto, è solo in generale e utilizzo le tue parole solo come spunto e non per dare suggerimenti.
> Lei scappa da te, combina qualcosa (qualunque sia questa cosa) con un altro e, scoperta, diventa di ghiaccio. Tace, non risponde, accusa te di soffocarla, e comuqnue vede, on può non vdere, quanto ti faccia soffrire. Un dolore che non cade dal cielo ma è causato da lei. Però di questo non parla. Poi tornate insieme e tutto fila bene. Ecco, a me pare che per filare verametne bene dovrebbe esserci vera e profonda chiarezza su quello che è accaduto. Per superare realmente la cosa lei dovrebbe non solo rispondere a tutte le tue domande ma delimitare esattamente il suo ruolo. E questo non per l'ossessione di sapere ma perché il tuo dolore potrà esser superato solo quando ci sarà questa chiarezza: quando lei accetterà verametne la sua colpa (che non è tanto il tradimento, soprattutto se non concumato, quanto il dolore che te ne è derivato. Se ti ama non può non sentire questa responsabilità. Poi, magari, sta a te non chiedere e voler dimenticare, sta a te, che la ami e non vuoi il suo inevitabile imbarazzo, chiuderle la bocca con un bacio...ma lei deve provarci a dire tutto ma proprio tutto...


Grazie Tullio. Spero anch'io di poter ricostruire. Aggiungo alcuni commenti alle tue riflessioni, per inquadrare e farti capire meglio la cosa.

_*Lei scappa da te, combina qualcosa (qualunque sia questa cosa) con un altro e, scoperta, diventa di ghiaccio. *
_
La sua è stata una "fuga" mentale. Provo a spiegarmi meglio: durante la fuga (febbraio 2013, scoperta gennaio 2014) non l'ho percepita diversa, distratta, confusa, più distante. Niente di tutto questo. Non ha sottratto tempo a me e alla nostra famiglia, non ha mai fatto uscite strane o avuto atteggiamenti sospetti. Semplicemente intratteneva questo rapporto fatto di mail e continue telefonate che ovviamente provvedeva poi a cancellare dal telefono. Io non controllo (o meglio non controllavo) i telefoni altrui per cui non mi sono accorto di nulla. Era tutto semplicemente, maledettamente, normale. 
Scoperta la cosa, non è diventata di ghiaccio. Ha semplicemente minimizzato, sdrammatizzato una cosa per me invece molto grave. Ha ammesso tutto, ci mancherebbe. Ma non ha mai perso il controllo. Semplicemente era come se avesse rimosso la cosa, chiuso un capitolo. Fatto un'errore, ammesso, basta si reagisce e si riparte. Sono cose che nella vita di un individuo possono succedere. Ecco.

_*Tace, non risponde, accusa te di soffocarla, e comuqnue vede, on può non vdere, quanto ti faccia soffrire. Un dolore che non cade dal cielo ma è causato da lei. Però di questo non parla. Poi tornate insieme e tutto fila bene. *

_Alle mie domande ha risposto, anche se in modo sommario e ovviamente non come avrei voluto. Era come se non capisse il mio accanimento, il mio sconcerto, il mio continuo insistere su un'argomento per lei chiuso. Forse un meccanismo di difesa. Il suo rimanere comunque apparentemente serena, mi sconcertava.
Ma il punto non è questo. E' che come dici te lei non poteva non vedere in che condizioni mi aveva ridotto. Psicologicamente distrutto, fisicamente a pezzi (perso 7/8 kg in 2/3 mesi, ripreso a fumare come un coglione). E nonostante questo sembrava tranquilla, come se facesse davvero fatica a comprendere...lei in fondo, diceva, non faceva nulla di male e aveva le idee chiare. Non capiva il perché io fossi in quelle condizioni. Per lei nemmeno di tradimento si stava parlando.
Questo suo atteggiamento mi ha ferito molto, forse più di quello che era stata capace di fare.
Non siamo tornati insieme, insieme abbiamo ritrovato la via dopo mesi durissimi, di scontri, incomprensioni e anche errori commessi da entrambi. Ma non ci siamo mai fisicamente allontanati.

_*Ecco, a me pare che per filare verametne bene dovrebbe esserci vera e profonda chiarezza su quello che è accaduto. Per superare realmente la cosa lei dovrebbe non solo rispondere a tutte le tue domande ma delimitare esattamente il suo ruolo. E questo non per l'ossessione di sapere ma perché il tuo dolore potrà esser superato solo quando ci sarà questa chiarezza: quando lei accetterà verametne la sua colpa (che non è tanto il tradimento, soprattutto se non concumato, quanto il dolore che te ne è derivato. Se ti ama non può non sentire questa responsabilità.*_

Secondo lei la cosa è stata sufficientemente chiarita e affrontata. Non c'è altro da aggiungere. E' una faccenda chiusa. Io credo che lei, dentro di sè, abbia fatto i conti con la sua colpa. A me ha detto di aver sbagliato, e per come la conosco per lei questo è più che sufficiente. 
Sono io che devo fare ancora del lavoro su me stesso...speriamo di venirne fuori.


----------



## Lorella (17 Dicembre 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma infatti voi tutti siete delle belle persone, oneste e vedervi struggere per loro davvero è un colpo al cuore!
> 
> Ad ogni modo potrebbe andare bene si, ma loro sono e rimarranno gli infedeli, e voi sarete fedeli, io cerco sempre un equilibrio.
> 
> ...


Ok, ti sei spiegata molto bene! Ognuno di noi ha vissuto un'esperienza terribile, ognuno con la propria storia, con la propria sensibilità, ed abbiamo tratto delle conclusioni, alcuni in via definitiva, altri sono ancora all'opera con dei punti interrogativi. Indubbiamente molto di quel che dici è vero, se uno è fedele, mentre l'altro ha tradito, il rapporto è sbilanciato. E però.....mio marito fino a quel momento, è stato una persona onestissima e leale (l'oro), poi ha sbagliato ed è diventato come "loro". Però non è detto che quella persona onesta e leale sia morta per sempre, o sia esistita solo nella mia testa; è una persona con tutte le debolezze tipiche dell'essere umano.....e sicuramente ha fatto una cosa orrenda. Ma la sostanza di quella persona, le doti che ha sempre avuto, non possono essere distrutte da un solo episodio, per quanto grave. Lui non è un traditore seriale.....e sono certa che in lui ci sia ancora tantissimo di quel ragazzo di cui mi sono innamorata anni fa. Boh, non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi......certe volte penso di essere aliena. Forse a molti di voi appaio una povera illusa......ma alla fine il bello della democrazia è che ognuno può esprimere il proprio parere in liberttà e portare la propria esperienza.....io per ora vado avanti.....e chi vivrà vedrà


----------



## Homer (17 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Il post di Darty mi ha fatto venire in mente una poesia che ho letto recentemente.
> 
> Quando poniamo molta fiducia o aspettative in una persona, il rischio di una delusione è grande. Le persone non esistono in questo mondo per soddisfare le nostre aspettative cosi come noi non siamo qui per soddisfare le loro. Dobbiamo bastare ...dobbiamo bastare a noi stessi sempre, e quando vogliamo stare con qualcuno dobbiamo essere coscienti che stiamo insieme perché ci piace, lo vogliamo e stiamo bene, giammai perché abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno.
> ...



Chapeau!! :up:


----------



## Darty (17 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Il post di Darty mi ha fatto venire in mente una poesia che ho letto recentemente.
> 
> Quando poniamo molta fiducia o aspettative in una persona, il rischio di una delusione è grande. Le persone non esistono in questo mondo per soddisfare le nostre aspettative cosi come noi non siamo qui per soddisfare le loro. Dobbiamo bastare ...dobbiamo bastare a noi stessi sempre, e quando vogliamo stare con qualcuno dobbiamo essere coscienti che stiamo insieme perché ci piace, lo vogliamo e stiamo bene, giammai perché abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno.
> ...


Grazie President per la risata che mi hai strappato prima e per il tuo intervento. Davvero notevole. In effetti il mio errore in primis è stato quello di idealizzare mia moglie, pensare che non sarebbe mai stata capace di tradire la mia fiducia e prendersi gioco di me. Sì, è stata davvero una delusione, una grande delusione.
Abbiamo sempre condiviso tutto, obiettivi, gioie e momenti di difficoltà. E' sempre stata sincera, trasparente e diretta nei miei confronti. Molti ci invidiavano come coppia, insieme e felici da tanto tempo. Anch'io pensavo che ci completassimo a vicenda, che fossimo immuni da queste situazioni. Capisci l'amarezza?


----------



## Darty (17 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ok, ti sei spiegata molto bene! Ognuno di noi ha vissuto un'esperienza terribile, ognuno con la propria storia, con la propria sensibilità, ed abbiamo tratto delle conclusioni, alcuni in via definitiva, altri sono ancora all'opera con dei punti interrogativi. Indubbiamente molto di quel che dici è vero, se uno è fedele, mentre l'altro ha tradito, il rapporto è sbilanciato. E però.....mio marito fino a quel momento, è stato una persona onestissima e leale (l'oro), poi ha sbagliato ed è diventato come "loro". Però non è detto che quella persona onesta e leale sia morta per sempre, o sia esistita solo nella mia testa; è una persona con tutte le debolezze tipiche dell'essere umano.....e sicuramente ha fatto una cosa orrenda. Ma la sostanza di quella persona, le doti che ha sempre avuto, non possono essere distrutte da un solo episodio, per quanto grave. Lui non è un traditore seriale.....e sono certa che in lui ci sia ancora tantissimo di quel ragazzo di cui mi sono innamorata anni fa. Boh, non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi......certe volte penso di essere aliena. Forse a molti di voi appaio una povera illusa......ma alla fine il bello della democrazia è che ognuno può esprimere il proprio parere in liberttà e portare la propria esperienza.....io per ora vado avanti.....e chi vivrà vedrà


Ciao Lorella, ti sei spiegata benissimo. Condivido ogni singola parola del tuo intervento. Forse siamo due illusi...il tempo ci darà la risposta.


----------



## Lorella (17 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella, ti sei spiegata benissimo. Condivido ogni singola parola del tuo intervento. Forse siamo due illusi...il tempo ci darà la risposta.


......e speriamo che sia una risposta positiva, Darty!


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (17 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Fiordiloto, grazie per il benvenuto ed il tuo intervento. *Sollevi uno dei punti centrali: la domanda che mi fai me la sono fatta tante volte, gliel'ho rinfacciata tante volte..onestamente no, non ho compreso appieno il motivo per cui ha cercato le sue attenzioni altrove.* Lei ha solo accampato le solite banali giustificazioni. Fra di noi non c'erano grossi problemi, incomprensioni o segnali particolari che potessero farmi insospettire, probabilmente ci siamo semplicemente dati per scontato e siamo stati vittime della routine e dei problemi di tutti i giorni. Sicuramente ho la mia parte di responsabilità: forse, senza rendermene conto, sono stato un po' distante e non ho saputo confortarla e starle vicino durante un periodo davvero pesante per lei ma anche per me. Come ho scritto forse per lei è stato un modo per evadere, per sfuggire dalla quotidianità. Ha trovato una persona che inizialmente le ha dato conforto, opportunità di confronto, empatia (un grande oratore, davvero), per poi ovviamente provarci. Si è lasciata andare e non ha saputo gestire il rapporto, prima di amicizia, con questa persona.
> Posso dirti che nostro rapporto non era sbilanciato, abbiamo due caratteri molto diversi, certo. Lei molto orgogliosa, sicura di sè - per assurdo un modo per nascondere le sue insicurezze. *Pentita di quello che ha fatto credo proprio che lo sia, anche se non me lo hai mai detto. Ha solo ammesso di aver sbagliato, di aver fatto una cazzata ma tutto sommato niente di tragico, sono io che ho esagerato (...).*
> Io, con il suo aiuto, sto provando a ricucire. Insieme. Adesso siamo felici, insieme sereni fermo restando che nulla sarà come prima, di certo. Io stesso non mi sento più quello di prima. Ho ancora questo macigno che nonostante tutto mi accompagna insieme alla malinconia e alla grande delusione per quello che è successo.


*neretto* : è essenziale comprenderlo e non solo ipotizzarlo non credi ? 
*secondo neretto : *potrà anche essere orgogliosa, ma credo che avresti dovuto pretendere le sue scuse. Poi che sei tu esagerato lo dice lei... 
Le hai mai chiesto un'opinione in merito alla possibilità che tu avresti potuto  avere un cedimento in un momento difficile della vita ?
il macigno, la malinconia, la delusione... come ti capisco.


----------



## Zod (17 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> E' successo tempo fa. Ormai sono passati diversi mesi. All'improvviso, per caso, come quasi sempre succede, è stato come prendere un treno in faccia. Davvero non mi sarei mai aspettato che succedesse a me. Nel modo più assoluto... ci avrei messo le mani sul fuoco.
> Da allora tutto è cambiato, le mie aspettative, le mie priorità, il mio modo di vedere le cose. La mia vita. Uno spartiacque. Una sorta di punto zero.
> Si, Il tradimento. Nel momento in cui l'ho scoperto, per caso, lo sconcerto, il dolore e la disperazione hanno avuto la meglio. Ma erano solo una parte della mia paura. La paura, il terrore di perdere tutto, lei, la mia amatissima moglie, compagna di una vita, la nostra famiglia, i nostri amici, la nostra vita, insomma tutto quello che con tanti sacrifici avevamo costruito insieme in vent'anni. È stato devastante, una sensazione che ancora non riesco a descrivere. Terribile, sconcertante, irreale.
> Lei, mia moglie. La donna, l'unico vero amore della mia vita. L'amore che ancora oggi provo nei suoi confronti e un sentimento speciale, profondo, totale. Un sentimento non comune. Per lei farei qualsiasi cosa, non posso immaginare la mia vita senza di lei al mio fianco.
> ...


Lei è un vampiro, tu topolino in gabbia, e il vostro rapporto è uno zombie, cammina, parla, agisce, ma è morto. Contento tu. Lo so che è dura buttare degli obiettivi raggiunti nel cesso. Ma è la vita ad essere così, non siamo mai arrivati, tutto può essere stravolto in 5 minuti, solo la morte porta a termine il continuo cambiamento. Voler perseverare una condizione di realtá che non esiste più equivale a fermarsi controcorrente, prima o poi l'onda sarà abbastanza forte da travolgerti.


----------



## spleen (17 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Grazie Tullio. Spero anch'io di poter ricostruire. Aggiungo alcuni commenti alle tue riflessioni, per inquadrare e farti capire meglio la cosa.
> 
> _*Lei scappa da te, combina qualcosa (qualunque sia questa cosa) con un altro e, scoperta, diventa di ghiaccio. *
> _
> ...



il rosso...un corno....   scusa se sono così diretto.
Vivi un rapporto sbilanciato, tu in fondo sei dipendente da lei, -troppo-, è la solita dipendenza affettiva vista qui dentro altre 1000 volte.
Quoto Tullio quando dice che manca la chiarezza da parte sua e che qualsiasi eventuale ricostruzione debba partire da un chiarimento vero e completo.
Il fatto che lei sia pentita, non conta un fico secco se non ti apre la sua anima, se non ti chiede scusa, se non ti rende partecipe concretamente del meccanismo che la ha condotta a fare ciò che ha fatto.
Non accontentarti di vivere il tuo rapporto con lei in modo così subalterno, così debole.
 Attento, la tua dignità come persona non deve essere sacrificabile al rapporto con lei, rischi a breve di rivivere quello che ti è successo.
In ogni caso...... benvenuto.


----------



## Darty (18 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Lei è un vampiro, tu topolino in gabbia, e il vostro rapporto è uno zombie, cammina, parla, agisce, ma è morto. Contento tu. Lo so che è dura buttare degli obiettivi raggiunti nel cesso. Ma è la vita ad essere così, non siamo mai arrivati, tutto può essere stravolto in 5 minuti, solo la morte porta a termine il continuo cambiamento. Voler perseverare una condizione di realtá che non esiste più equivale a fermarsi controcorrente, prima o poi l'onda sarà abbastanza forte da travolgerti.


No, Zod, ti sbagli. Lei non è un vampiro. È una persona che ha sbagliato, ha commesso più di un'errore, a tratti è stata cinica e superficiale. Si è rivelata fragile a dispetto della sicurezza che vorrebbe mostrare agli altri. Ma io non voglio metterla in croce per questo, amo lei e la mia famiglia e voglio dargli un'altra possibilità.
Né io mi sento un topolino, al contrario ho lottato come un leone ferito, commettendo errori ma dando tutto me stesso per venirne fuori e recuperare un rapporto che non è mai stato un zombie, neanche prima che succedesse tutto questo.
Non è facile per me è non posso sapere quello che sarà domani, certo è che non voglio avere rimpianti per non averci provato. Non starò ad aspettare che l'onda, se arriverà, mi travolga.


----------



## Darty (18 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> *neretto* : è essenziale comprenderlo e non solo ipotizzarlo non credi ?
> *secondo neretto : *potrà anche essere orgogliosa, ma credo che avresti dovuto pretendere le sue scuse. Poi che sei tu esagerato lo dice lei...
> Le hai mai chiesto un'opinione in merito alla possibilità che tu avresti potuto  avere un cedimento in un momento difficile della vita ?
> il macigno, la malinconia, la delusione... come ti capisco.


Ciao Fiordiloto, sì l'ho compreso. Ho avuto modo di capirlo. Ma so anche che le scuse, il pentimento ufficiale...non so se mai arriverà. Cosa dovrei fare, insistere? Ogni volta che si rientra nell'argomento...è difficile, non so come spiegartelo.
Certo che gliel'ho chiesto, in più occasioni. Credo sia stata sincera dicendomi "non lo so, non so come avrei potuto reagire".
E' dura e so che mi capisci...portarsi dietro questo fardello tutti i giorni. Grazie per i tuoi interventi!


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2014)

*Ok*



Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro. Grazie per il tuo commento che ho letto con molta attenzione. Ebbene, condivido alcune tue considerazioni...ho avuto anch'io tanta rabbia, ammetto di essermi "annullato" e talvolta anche di aver perso la mia dignità, il mio amor proprio. Ma in quel momento per me non contava né quello né il mio orgoglio. Contava solo salvare la coppia e la mia famiglia e con il senno di poi credo di esserci riuscito.
> Aggiungo: sapessi quanta puzza di bruciato ho sentito anch'io io ma ho le prove che fra loro non sia successo nulla, fisicamente intendo. Questo è sicuro. Anche se strano, incomprensibile...non ci sono dubbi.
> Ma il punto per me non è questo. Sì, lei è stata fredda, ha provato qualcosa altrove, certo, ha sbagliato, forse ha cominciato un gioco che poi le è sfuggito di mano...ma ho elementi sufficienti per credere che non abbia mai messo in discussione me e la sua famiglia. Non sono ostaggio dell'ambiguità o delle menzogne e non sto vivendo affatto una vita di facciata. Davvero. So adesso dove sono i suoi sentimenti. Altrimenti non ce l'avrei fatta.


Ok,e allora combatti pure la tua battaglia,il posto di tua moglie DEVE essere davanti a te....!


----------



## Darty (18 Dicembre 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> il rosso...un corno....   scusa se sono così diretto.
> Vivi un rapporto sbilanciato, tu in fondo sei dipendente da lei, -troppo-, è la solita dipendenza affettiva vista qui dentro altre 1000 volte.
> Quoto Tullio quando dice che manca la chiarezza da parte sua e che qualsiasi eventuale ricostruzione debba partire da un chiarimento vero e completo.
> Il fatto che lei sia pentita, non conta un fico secco se non ti apre la sua anima, se non ti chiede scusa, se non ti rende partecipe concretamente del meccanismo che la ha condotta a fare ciò che ha fatto.
> ...


Grazie Spleen...il tuo intervento coglie nel segno e mi sta facendo riflettere molto, è sicuramente uno dei punti centrali sui quali devo lavorare. Ne sono consapevole. E non sarà affatto banale, lo so...affrontare con lei l'argomento è impresa non facile.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Alle mie domande ha risposto, anche se in modo sommario e ovviamente non come avrei voluto. Era come se non capisse il mio accanimento, il mio sconcerto, il mio continuo insistere su un'argomento per lei chiuso. Forse un meccanismo di difesa. Il suo rimanere comunque apparentemente serena, mi sconcertava.


Un incongruo rapportarsi.

[video=youtube;1wc89Jkq_eU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wc89Jkq_eU[/video]


----------



## Darty (18 Dicembre 2014)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Un incongruo rapportarsi.
> 
> [video=youtube;1wc89Jkq_eU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wc89Jkq_eU[/video]


President, ancora te...questa è forse meglio della precedente di Verdone. Ti ringrazio per avermi di nuovo strappato un sorriso (amaro) in una giornata che non è cominciata nel migliore dei modi.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (18 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Fiordiloto, sì l'ho compreso. Ho avuto modo di capirlo. Ma so anche che le scuse, il pentimento ufficiale...non so se mai arriverà. Cosa dovrei fare, insistere? *Ogni volta che si rientra nell'argomento...è difficile, non so come spiegartelo.*
> Certo che gliel'ho chiesto, in più occasioni. Credo sia stata sincera dicendomi "non lo so, non so come avrei potuto reagire".
> E' dura e so che mi capisci...portarsi dietro questo fardello tutti i giorni. Grazie per i tuoi interventi!


Ogni volta che si entra nell'argomento son dolori è vero. Una prerogativa dei traditori forse, quella di voler sviare l'argomento o comunque non tornarci con troppa frequenza, peccato che "noi" abbiamo bisogno di sapere tante cose ( e non mi riferisco ai dettagli), *avere delle risposte ai nostri dubbi.
*Certo, non sanno come avrebbero reagito,( stessa risposta che ho avuto io) semplicemente perché occorre trovarsi in quella situazione ! 
In ogni caso...forza !


----------



## Darty (18 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> Ogni volta che si entra nell'argomento son dolori è vero. Una prerogativa dei traditori forse, quella di voler sviare l'argomento o comunque non tornarci con troppa frequenza, peccato che "noi" abbiamo bisogno di sapere tante cose ( e non mi riferisco ai dettagli), *avere delle risposte ai nostri dubbi.
> *Certo, non sanno come avrebbero reagito,( stessa risposta che ho avuto io) semplicemente perché occorre trovarsi in quella situazione !
> In ogni caso...forza !


Si Fiordiloto! Siamo sulla stessa barca ma mi auguro che la tua navighi meglio della mia. Non sono certo i dettagli che cerco (quelli che ho trovato mi sono bastati) ma come dici te avere certe conferme, certe risposte, certi chiarimenti che nel mio caso non sono stati esaustivi, per me intendo. Per lei sì, a quanto pare. Ma come si fa quando con l’altra persona la comunicazione diventa difficile, non c’è completa apertura e al contrario ne risulta infastidita? Ho tentato svariate volte, con modalità diverse, a volte maldestre e inopportune (ammetto), ma i risultati sono sempre stati scarsi, per non dire pessimi. Sono io quello fissato, io quello che dopo quasi un anno anziché guardare avanti rimugino indietro. Io quello che ne ho fatto una tragedia, che me ne sono fatto una fissazione, (…). Sono io il peggior nemico di me stesso [Cit.]. Io ce la sto mettendo tutta, ma confesso, è dura.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (18 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Si Fiordiloto! Siamo sulla stessa barca ma mi auguro che la tua navighi meglio della mia. Non sono certo i dettagli che cerco (quelli che ho trovato mi sono bastati) ma come dici te avere certe conferme, certe risposte, certi chiarimenti che nel mio caso non sono stati esaustivi, per me intendo. Per lei sì, a quanto pare. Ma come si fa quando con l’altra persona la comunicazione diventa difficile, non c’è completa apertura e al contrario ne risulta infastidita? Ho tentato svariate volte, con modalità diverse, a volte maldestre e inopportune (ammetto), ma i risultati sono sempre stati scarsi, per non dire pessimi. Sono io quello fissato, io quello che dopo quasi un anno anziché guardare avanti rimugino indietro. Io quello che ne ho fatto una tragedia, che me ne sono fatto una fissazione, (…). Sono io il peggior nemico di me stesso [Cit.]. Io ce la sto mettendo tutta, ma confesso, è dura.



*neretto :*francamente non lo so...  
so che ci sono giorni molto difficili, alternati ad altri meno duri edonestamente anche giornate di relativa tranquillità. Oggi per esempio è stata unagiornata NO. Ero in giro per un po' di shopping natalizio e mi accorgevo chenon avevo la serenità nel cuore, ma uno stato di irrequietezza incredibile.Pensieri negativi, malinconia, tristezza.  
 Magari domani andrà meglio, occorre imparare a vivere un po' giorno pergiorno.
Rischio di essere ripetitiva, ma io mi sto concentrando molto su me stessa :voglio stare bene, meglio di come sto ora.
Leggendo i numerosi thread qua sul forum ho compreso che è proprio unaprerogativa dei traditi sviare, minimizzare, talvolta anche mostrarsiinfastiditi : a volte penso che anche a loro non piaccia che gli/le si ricordiquanto hanno fatto, quanto dolore hanno portato nella vita dei relativicompagni e a detta di molti anche nella loro vita. 
Come diceva giustamente Lorella ieri è perfettamente inutile umiliare, andare arivangare, mettere continuamente il coltello nella piaga. Per quanto miriguarda è un atteggiamento che crea forti tensioni e malumori. Quando sidecide di provare a ricucire voltarsi sempre a guardare il passato è deleterioe comunque non ci porta a compiere passi avanti,  è un fattore positivosolo se ripensando al passato si cerca di analizzare ciò che non ha funzionatonella coppia. Perché è da li che si riparte.

ot : non hai i mp attivi !!


----------



## Diletta (18 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Si Fiordiloto! Siamo sulla stessa barca ma mi auguro che la tua navighi meglio della mia. Non sono certo i dettagli che cerco (quelli che ho trovato mi sono bastati) ma come dici te avere certe conferme, certe risposte, certi chiarimenti che nel mio caso non sono stati esaustivi, *per me intendo. Per lei sì, a quanto pare*. Ma come si fa quando con l’altra persona la comunicazione diventa difficile, non c’è completa apertura e al contrario ne risulta infastidita? Ho tentato svariate volte, con modalità diverse, a volte maldestre e inopportune (ammetto), ma i risultati sono sempre stati scarsi, per non dire pessimi. Sono io quello fissato, io quello che dopo quasi un anno anziché guardare avanti rimugino indietro. Io quello che ne ho fatto una tragedia, che me ne sono fatto una fissazione, (…). Sono io il peggior nemico di me stesso [Cit.]. Io ce la sto mettendo tutta, ma confesso, è dura.



Caro Darty,
in queste situazioni la priorità è solo e soltanto una:
TE STESSO.
Cosa intendo?
Che se tu sei turbato da dubbi e domande a cui non hai avuto una risposta chiara, se tu hai bisogno di avere certe conferme, l'obiettivo che ti devi dare è solo quello: sapere quello che ti necessita sapere per il tuo benessere interiore.
Se fosse per lei non ne parlerebbe mai più in tutta la vita perché lei è a posto così, ma tu no.
Vogliti più bene e vai a fondo, scava fino a dove ne hai bisogno.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Sicuramente ho la mia parte di responsabilità: forse, senza rendermene conto, sono stato un po' distante e non ho saputo confortarla e starle vicino durante un periodo davvero pesante per lei ma anche per me. Come ho scritto forse per lei è stato un modo per evadere, per sfuggire dalla quotidianità. Ha trovato una persona che inizialmente le ha dato conforto, opportunità di confronto, empatia (un grande oratore, davvero), per poi ovviamente provarci. Si è lasciata andare e non ha saputo gestire il rapporto, prima di amicizia, con questa persona.
> Posso dirti che nostro rapporto non era sbilanciato, abbiamo due caratteri molto diversi, certo. Lei molto orgogliosa, sicura di sè - per assurdo un modo per nascondere le sue insicurezze. Pentita di quello che ha fatto credo proprio che lo sia, anche se non me lo hai mai detto. Ha solo ammesso di aver sbagliato, di aver fatto una cazzata ma tutto sommato niente di tragico, sono io che ho esagerato (...).


Per alcuni aspetti la tua storia assomiglia alla mia, e quindi mi permetto di dirti come la penso.
Prima di tutto, NON TI COLPEVOLIZZARE per qualche umana, umanissima distanza. In tutte le coppie avviene e il tradimento non può essere in alcun modo una giustificazione.
Poi, ho capìto più o meno il tipo...grande oratore, grande 'ascoltatore', grande scrittore...è rimasta semplicemente affascinata da uno così. Che molto spesso è anche un gran narciso irrisolto.
Lei, orgogliosa e APPARENTEMENTE sicura di sè. La 'preda' perfetta per uno così.
E comunque, se davvero non è 'successo' nulla (ma se la storia è durata anche solo un mese lasciaci il beneficio del dubbio), allora forse, sì, nulla di tragico. Solo, occhio, chè magari il tipo si rifà vivo.


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> *neretto :*francamente non lo so...
> so che ci sono giorni molto difficili, alternati ad altri meno duri edonestamente anche giornate di relativa tranquillità. Oggi per esempio è stata unagiornata NO. Ero in giro per un po' di shopping natalizio e mi accorgevo chenon avevo la serenità nel cuore, ma uno stato di irrequietezza incredibile.Pensieri negativi, malinconia, tristezza.
> Magari domani andrà meglio, occorre imparare a vivere un po' giorno pergiorno.
> Rischio di essere ripetitiva, ma io mi sto concentrando molto su me stessa :voglio stare bene, meglio di come sto ora.
> ...


Ti quoto in pieno, dall'inizio alla fine.


----------



## Lorella (18 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Per alcuni aspetti la tua storia assomiglia alla mia, e quindi mi permetto di dirti come la penso.
> Prima di tutto, NON TI COLPEVOLIZZARE per qualche umana, umanissima distanza. In tutte le coppie avviene e il tradimento non può essere in alcun modo una giustificazione.
> Poi, ho capìto più o meno il tipo...grande oratore, grande 'ascoltatore', grande scrittore...è rimasta semplicemente affascinata da uno così. Che molto spesso è anche un gran narciso irrisolto.
> Lei, orgogliosa e APPARENTEMENTE sicura di sè. La 'preda' perfetta per uno così.
> E comunque, se davvero non è 'successo' nulla (ma se la storia è durata anche solo un mese lasciaci il beneficio del dubbio), allora forse, sì, nulla di tragico. Solo, occhio, chè magari il tipo si rifà vivo.


D'accordissimo con Jim. Periodi di distanza ci sono in tutte le coppie......da qui a tradire ce ne vuole, però. Poi mi riesce difficile capire come si possa cercare "consolazione" in qualcuno che comunque è estraneo......Darty, scusami, non voglio infierire o metterti in testa pensieri negativi, ma dubito fortemente che non sia successo proprio nulla.....fra adulti ci si accontenta solo di conversazioni amabili e messaggini? Leggendo i tuoi post scopro che anche la mia situazione, per certi versi combacia con la tua. Appena sgamato, anche mio marito ha cercato di "smorzare" il colpo, dicendomi che si era trattato solo di uno scambio di messaggi e conversazioni. La versione ha resistito 24 ore....poi è venuto fuori il resto. Comunque sia, se senti che ci sono ancora dubbi irrisolti, non avere timore di parlare con tua moglie, anche se lei dovesse mostrarsi infastidita....ma infastidita di che? Ma scherziamo? Noi stiamo in un tritacarne e loro hanno anche l'ardire di infastidirsi? Parlare, fino allo sfinimento......altrimenti i fantasmi restano lì


----------



## Jim Cain (18 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> La versione ha resistito 24 ore....poi è venuto fuori il resto. Comunque sia, se senti che ci sono ancora dubbi irrisolti, non avere timore di parlare con tua moglie, anche se lei dovesse mostrarsi infastidita....ma infastidita di che? Ma scherziamo? Noi stiamo in un tritacarne e loro hanno anche l'ardire di infastidirsi? Parlare, fino allo sfinimento......altrimenti i fantasmi restano lì


A me è durata due giorni, poi com'era ovvio che fosse è venuta a galla la 'sua' verità (che NON è MAI la verità vera ma, se va bene, un 50 %).
Poi, certo, infastidita...infastidita un par de palle, scusami eh...


----------



## Zod (18 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> No, Zod, ti sbagli. Lei non è un vampiro. È una persona che ha sbagliato, ha commesso più di un'errore, a tratti è stata cinica e superficiale. Si è rivelata fragile a dispetto della sicurezza che vorrebbe mostrare agli altri. Ma io non voglio metterla in croce per questo, amo lei e la mia famiglia e voglio dargli un'altra possibilità.
> Né io mi sento un topolino, al contrario ho lottato come un leone ferito, commettendo errori ma dando tutto me stesso per venirne fuori e recuperare un rapporto che non è mai stato un zombie, neanche prima che succedesse tutto questo.
> Non è facile per me è non posso sapere quello che sarà domani, certo è che non voglio avere rimpianti per non averci provato. Non starò ad aspettare che l'onda, se arriverà, mi travolga.


Se avete figli fai bene, glielo devi. Almeno provare. L'egoismo di chi tradisce non è più grave di colui che tradito mette i figli nella condizione di avere genitori separati. Il traditore rischia, il tradito rende il rischio realtà. Quando si fanno figli bisogna essere pronti ad affrontare e superare qualunque situazione per tenere insieme la famiglia. Se invece non avete figli non ne vale la pena, secondo me.


----------



## Darty (19 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> *neretto :*francamente non lo so...
> so che ci sono giorni molto difficili, alternati ad altri meno duri edonestamente anche giornate di relativa tranquillità. Oggi per esempio è stata unagiornata NO. Ero in giro per un po' di shopping natalizio e mi accorgevo chenon avevo la serenità nel cuore, ma uno stato di irrequietezza incredibile.Pensieri negativi, malinconia, tristezza.
> Magari domani andrà meglio, occorre imparare a vivere un po' giorno pergiorno.
> Rischio di essere ripetitiva, ma io mi sto concentrando molto su me stessa :voglio stare bene, meglio di come sto ora.
> ...


Ciao Fiordiloto, anch'io cerco di stare bene, concentrarmi su me stesso e vivere alla giornata. Come succede a te ci sono peridi di relativa tranquillità dove a tratti riesco anche ad essere sereno e altri momenti dove la pesantezza, la malinconia hanno la meglio. Come in questi giorni.
Per il resto, assolutamente d'accordo su tutto...

Come si fa ad attivare MP?


----------



## Lorella (19 Dicembre 2014)

Jim: la verità al 100% credo non la sapremo mai......e forse è meglio così. Non cambia molto sapere se lo hanno fatto 3,5 o 8 volte, se la storia è durata 2 o 4 mesi.....la sostanza delle cose non cambia, e alla fine, se non vuoi impazzire, certi dettagli è meglio non saperli.
Zod: hai ragione su tutta la linea, la famiglia va salvaguardata.....però se dopo aver fatto ogni tentativo possibile, si scopre che la coppia non esiste più, non c'è più niente che lega questa due persone, credo che restare assieme fingendo solo per i figli, sia cosa inutile. I figli, specie se non sono piccolissimi, captano tutto....Secondo me l'armonia familiare è strettamente legata all'armonia di coppia.


----------



## Darty (19 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Darty,
> in queste situazioni la priorità è solo e soltanto una:
> TE STESSO.
> Cosa intendo?
> ...


Cara Diletta, è proprio quello che vorrei per provare a ritrovare la serenità che non ho più. Ho tentato più volte a intavolare una discussione costruttiva, proprio per andare a fondo, per capire...con pochi risultati purtroppo. Spesso ho percepito un forte disagio da parte sua e talvolta un atteggiamento di chiusura. Il mio voler tornare sull'argomento ha solo creato tensione e malumore. Ti confesso che non so più se e come approcciarla.


----------



## Lorella (19 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Cara Diletta, è proprio quello che vorrei per provare a ritrovare la serenità che non ho più. Ho tentato più volte a intavolare una discussione costruttiva, proprio per andare a fondo, per capire...con pochi risultati purtroppo. Spesso ho percepito un forte disagio da parte sua e talvolta un atteggiamento di chiusura. Il mio voler tornare sull'argomento ha solo creato tensione e malumore. Ti confesso che non so più se e come approcciarla.


Darty, ma loro fanno leva proprio su questo!! Poichè non vogliono tornare sull'argomento, fanno gli infastiditi, si oppongono, instaurano un clima di ostilità che impedisce una conversazione costruttiva. Però bisogna far capire loro che parlare e chiarirsi è importante, soprattutto per chi ha subito...cornuti e mazziati NO! Almeno un sacrosanto chiarimento! Io capisco l'imbarazzo ed il fastidio, e però capisci bene che loro NON HANNO ALCUN DIRITTO di essere infastiditi. Come minimo ci devono delle spiegazioni, altrimenti, se il dialogo viene meno......su che basi vogliamo ricostruire? Sul silenzio? Sul fare finta di nulla? Sul dire "è acqua passata?" per niente proprio.....devi perseverare, con educazione e rispetto, ma non permettere che il muro del silenzio cali fra voi. Fra due che si amano non ci possono essere argomenti "proibiti"


----------



## Darty (19 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Per alcuni aspetti la tua storia assomiglia alla mia, e quindi mi permetto di dirti come la penso.
> Prima di tutto, NON TI COLPEVOLIZZARE per qualche umana, umanissima distanza. In tutte le coppie avviene e il tradimento non può essere in alcun modo una giustificazione.
> Poi, ho capìto più o meno il tipo...grande oratore, grande 'ascoltatore', grande scrittore...è rimasta semplicemente affascinata da uno così. Che molto spesso è anche un gran narciso irrisolto.
> Lei, orgogliosa e APPARENTEMENTE sicura di sè. La 'preda' perfetta per uno così.
> E comunque, se davvero non è 'successo' nulla (ma se la storia è durata anche solo un mese lasciaci il beneficio del dubbio), allora forse, sì, nulla di tragico. Solo, occhio, chè magari il tipo si rifà vivo.


Ciao Jim, non mi colpevolizzo ma prendo atto che anch'io ho evidentemente delle responsabilità in tutto questo. Se si cercano certe cose fuori significa che a livello di coppia qualcosa non funziona. Evidentemente.
La storia non è durata un mese bensì un anno. E' iniziata con un corteggiamento da parte del tipo, a cui mia moglie ha saputo resistere per un paio di mesi. Poi lui si è allontanato e a quel punto lo ha ricercato lei ed è iniziata la complicità fra i due. Mail, SMS, telefonate praticamente quotidiane. Ma avendo avuto modo di ricostruire e leggere, ho la certezza che non sia successo nulla. Pare incredibile, ma è così. 
Forse hai ragione, nulla di tragico (quello che sostiene lei ovviamente), ma comunque per me rimane una cosa molto grave. Una mancanza di fiducia, di rispetto.
Il tipo, dopo che ci ho parlato (ebbene sì...), non si è più rifatto vivo.


----------



## Darty (19 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> D'accordissimo con Jim. Periodi di distanza ci sono in tutte le coppie......da qui a tradire ce ne vuole, però. Poi mi riesce difficile capire come si possa cercare "consolazione" in qualcuno che comunque è estraneo......Darty, scusami, non voglio infierire o metterti in testa pensieri negativi, ma dubito fortemente che non sia successo proprio nulla.....fra adulti ci si accontenta solo di conversazioni amabili e messaggini? Leggendo i tuoi post scopro che anche la mia situazione, per certi versi combacia con la tua. Appena sgamato, anche mio marito ha cercato di "smorzare" il colpo, dicendomi che si era trattato solo di uno scambio di messaggi e conversazioni. La versione ha resistito 24 ore....poi è venuto fuori il resto. Comunque sia, se senti che ci sono ancora dubbi irrisolti, non avere timore di parlare con tua moglie, anche se lei dovesse mostrarsi infastidita....ma infastidita di che? Ma scherziamo? Noi stiamo in un tritacarne e loro hanno anche l'ardire di infastidirsi? Parlare, fino allo sfinimento......altrimenti i fantasmi restano lì


Ciao Lorella. Il punto è che per lei non è stato un vero e proprio tradimento, per me sì. Questo è uno dei nodi centrali. Abbiamo due visioni molto diverse...e il tipo non era un estraneo per lei. Provo a spiegarmi meglio: ex collega conosciuto circa 10 anni fa con il quale già c'era una simpatia, un'affinità. I due si sono rivisti casualmente a dicembre 2012 e da lì è partita tutta la bambola. 
Le mie certezze sul fatto che non sia successo nulla nascono dal fatto che ho avuto modo di leggere buona parte delle mail. So che è incredibile, anch'io faccio fatica a spiegarmelo ma almeno questa è una certezza. Non vi è stato alcun contatto fisico, alcuna frequentazione. Anche questo si evince chiaramente ed è in linea con quanto detto da lei e da lui (...).
Sul fatto di essere infastidita...certo che sono d'accordo. Ma se il risultato è solo quello di peggiorare le cose, di litigare, mettere musi...che fare? Sembra tutto così assurdo. Sono stanco, soprattutto in questi giorni. E i miei fantasmi, per ora, rimangono.


----------



## Darty (19 Dicembre 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> Se avete figli fai bene, glielo devi. Almeno provare. L'egoismo di chi tradisce non è più grave di colui che tradito mette i figli nella condizione di avere genitori separati. Il traditore rischia, il tradito rende il rischio realtà. Quando si fanno figli bisogna essere pronti ad affrontare e superare qualunque situazione per tenere insieme la famiglia. Se invece non avete figli non ne vale la pena, secondo me.


Esatto Zod, ti quoto in pieno. Abbiamo due figli, uno di 20 e l'altro di 11 anni.


----------



## Dalida (19 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella. Il punto è che per lei non è stato un vero e proprio tradimento, per me sì. Questo è uno dei nodi centrali. Abbiamo due visioni molto diverse...e il tipo non era un estraneo per lei. Provo a spiegarmi meglio: ex collega conosciuto circa 10 anni fa con il quale già c'era una simpatia, un'affinità. I due si sono rivisti casualmente a dicembre 2012 e da lì è partita tutta la bambola.
> Le mie certezze sul fatto che non sia successo nulla nascono dal fatto che ho avuto modo di leggere buona parte delle mail. So che è incredibile, anch'io faccio fatica a spiegarmelo ma almeno questa è una certezza. Non vi è stato alcun contatto fisico, alcuna frequentazione. Anche questo si evince chiaramente ed è in linea con quanto detto da lei e da lui (...).
> Sul fatto di essere infastidita...certo che sono d'accordo. Ma se il risultato è solo quello di peggiorare le cose, di litigare, mettere musi...che fare? Sembra tutto così assurdo. Sono stanco, soprattutto in questi giorni. E i miei fantasmi, per ora, rimangono.



ciao darty, benvenuto.
io non ho ben capito la situazione però. tua moglie si è invaghita di un uomo con cui non c'è stato nulla ma "solo" mail. 
non c'è stata alcuna frequentazione, ok, ma allora cosa c'era di compromettente in queste mail?


----------



## Lorella (19 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella. Il punto è che per lei non è stato un vero e proprio tradimento, per me sì. Questo è uno dei nodi centrali. Abbiamo due visioni molto diverse...e il tipo non era un estraneo per lei. Provo a spiegarmi meglio: ex collega conosciuto circa 10 anni fa con il quale già c'era una simpatia, un'affinità. I due si sono rivisti casualmente a dicembre 2012 e da lì è partita tutta la bambola.
> Le mie certezze sul fatto che non sia successo nulla nascono dal fatto che ho avuto modo di leggere buona parte delle mail. So che è incredibile, anch'io faccio fatica a spiegarmelo ma almeno questa è una certezza. Non vi è stato alcun contatto fisico, alcuna frequentazione. Anche questo si evince chiaramente ed è in linea con quanto detto da lei e da lui (...).
> Sul fatto di essere infastidita...certo che sono d'accordo. Ma se il risultato è solo quello di peggiorare le cose, di litigare, mettere musi...che fare? Sembra tutto così assurdo. Sono stanco, soprattutto in questi giorni. E i miei fantasmi, per ora, rimangono.


Ora mi è tutto più chiaro. Dunque tu hai la certezza che non sia successo nulla di fisico fra loro....e questo dovrebbe darti un pò di sollievo, hanno saputo fermarsi in tempo. Però il fatto che comunque tua moglie si sia sentita così emotivamente vicina ad un'altra persona, mentre con te abbia un atteggiamento di chiusura.....beh, hai ragione, ètradimento anche questo. Certo capita di incontrare persone con le quali si stabilisce una sintonia....però se questa sintonia, questo confidarsi, questa affinità esiste con altri ma non con il prorpio partner.....la questione va affrontata. Capisco la tua frustrazione, credimi, in certi momenti vorresti solo recuperare un pò di serenità....e magari tendi ad evitare i musi e le discussioni; però il confronto in queste circostanze è necessario...anche per capire se lei effettivamente ha voglia di andare avanti come lo vuoi tu, o se piuttosto è ancora infatuata del tipo ed incerta sul da farsi. Però evitare di parlarne è atteggiamento immaturo. Le questioni non affrontate non si risolvono da sè. Cerca di non demordere.


----------



## Dalida (19 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ora mi è tutto più chiaro. Dunque tu hai la certezza che non sia successo nulla di fisico fra loro....e questo dovrebbe darti un pò di sollievo, hanno saputo fermarsi in tempo. *Però il fatto che comunque tua moglie si sia sentita così emotivamente vicina ad un'altra persona, mentre con te abbia un atteggiamento di chiusura.....beh, hai ragione, ètradimento anche questo*. Certo capita di incontrare persone con le quali si stabilisce una sintonia....però se questa sintonia, questo confidarsi, questa affinità esiste con altri ma non con il prorpio partner.....la questione va affrontata. Capisco la tua frustrazione, credimi, in certi momenti vorresti solo recuperare un pò di serenità....e magari tendi ad evitare i musi e le discussioni; però il confronto in queste circostanze è necessario...anche per capire se lei effettivamente ha voglia di andare avanti come lo vuoi tu, o se piuttosto è ancora infatuata del tipo ed incerta sul da farsi. Però evitare di parlarne è atteggiamento immaturo. Le questioni non affrontate non si risolvono da sè. Cerca di non demordere.


hai sicuramente ragione, tuttavia dovrebbe esserci una differenza tra chi ha effettivamente tradito, andando a letto una volta o più volte con altri, e chi si è fermato ad uno scambio di mail. no?
anche perciò chiedo quale fosse il contenuto delle mail.


----------



## Lorella (19 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> hai sicuramente ragione, tuttavia dovrebbe esserci una differenza tra chi ha effettivamente tradito, andando a letto una volta o più volte con altri, e chi si è fermato ad uno scambio di mail. no?
> anche perciò chiedo quale fosse il contenuto delle mail.


Ciao Dalida. Sicuramente la differenza c'è. Però dipende da quello che si sono detti, ed in che tono. Se la cosa si è limitata a conversazioni "amichevoli", amen. Se poi è scattata la scintilla dell'innamoramento......credo sia comunque doloroso


----------



## Diletta (19 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ciao Dalida. Sicuramente la differenza c'è. Però dipende da quello che si sono detti, ed in che tono. Se la cosa si è limitata a conversazioni "amichevoli", amen. Se poi è scattata la scintilla dell'innamoramento......credo sia comunque doloroso



Ma c'è da considerare anche il fatto che sono stati beccati in corso d'opera e i giochi erano aperti...
o mi sbaglio?


----------



## Diletta (19 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ora mi è tutto più chiaro. Dunque tu hai la certezza che non sia successo nulla di fisico fra loro....e questo dovrebbe darti un pò di sollievo, hanno saputo fermarsi in tempo. Però il fatto che comunque tua moglie si sia sentita così emotivamente vicina ad un'altra persona, mentre con te abbia un atteggiamento di chiusura.....beh, hai ragione, ètradimento anche questo. Certo capita di incontrare persone con le quali si stabilisce una sintonia....però se questa sintonia, questo confidarsi, questa affinità esiste con altri ma non con il prorpio partner.....la questione va affrontata. Capisco la tua frustrazione, credimi, in certi momenti vorresti solo recuperare un pò di serenità....e magari tendi ad evitare i musi e le discussioni; però il confronto in queste circostanze è necessario...anche per capire se lei effettivamente ha voglia di andare avanti come lo vuoi tu,* o se piuttosto è ancora infatuata del tipo *ed incerta sul da farsi. Però evitare di parlarne è atteggiamento immaturo. Le questioni non affrontate non si risolvono da sè. Cerca di non demordere.



e pensi che glielo direbbe?
Questo è un dubbio che martella la testa di Darty, secondo me.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (19 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A me è durata due giorni, poi com'era ovvio che fosse è venuta a galla la 'sua' verità (che NON è MAI la verità vera ma, se va bene, un 50 %).
> Poi, certo, infastidita...infastidita un par de palle, scusami eh...


e già quel 50% basta...



Zod ha detto:


> Se avete figli fai bene, glielo devi. Almeno provare. L'egoismo di chi tradisce non è più grave di colui che tradito mette i figli nella condizione di avere genitori separati. Il traditore rischia, il tradito rende il rischio realtà. Quando si fanno figli bisogna essere pronti ad affrontare e superare qualunque situazione per tenere insieme la famiglia. Se invece non avete figli non ne vale la pena, secondo me.


Sono d'accordo relativamente Zod. Se i figli sono piccoli comunque, percepiscono che c'è qualcosa che non va tra i genitori, che il clima non è sereno. Non si po' recitare la parte della famiglia felice. Non so se hai letto la storia di Stark qui nel forum, si è separato e sta gestendo alla grande il rapporto con i figli... ancor meglio se i figli sono grandi, c'è modo di confrontarsi di spiegare che non si può vivere come due estranei o da separati in casa.



Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Fiordiloto, anch'io cerco di stare bene, concentrarmi su me stesso e vivere alla giornata. Come succede a te ci sono peridi di relativa tranquillità dove a tratti riesco anche ad essere sereno e altri momenti dove la pesantezza, la malinconia hanno la meglio. Come in questi giorni.
> Per il resto, assolutamente d'accordo su tutto...
> 
> *Come si fa ad attivare MP?*


penso dalle impostazioni dell'account. o nelle impostazioni generali.



Lorella ha detto:


> Darty, ma loro fanno leva proprio su questo!! Poichè non vogliono tornare sull'argomento, fanno gli infastiditi, si oppongono, instaurano un clima di ostilità che impedisce una conversazione costruttiva. Però bisogna far capire loro che parlare e chiarirsi è importante, soprattutto per chi ha subito...cornuti e mazziati NO! Almeno un sacrosanto chiarimento! Io capisco l'imbarazzo ed il fastidio, e però capisci bene che loro NON HANNO ALCUN DIRITTO di essere infastiditi. Come minimo ci devono delle spiegazioni, altrimenti, se il dialogo viene meno......su che basi vogliamo ricostruire? Sul silenzio? Sul fare finta di nulla? Sul dire "è acqua passata?" per niente proprio.....devi perseverare, con educazione e rispetto, ma non permettere che il muro del silenzio cali fra voi. Fra due che si amano non ci possono essere argomenti "proibiti"


Certo, sono d'accordo con te Lorella. Abbiamo diritto di ricevere tutti i chiarimenti del caso. 
Credo che il clima di ostilità, l'atteggiamento da infastiditi celino un profondo disagio e la consapevolezza del male che hanno fatto. Quando però uno ha avuto tutte le risposte, a parer mio inutile continuare la tortura.



Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Jim, non mi colpevolizzo *ma prendo atto che anch'io ho evidentemente delle responsabilità in tutto questo. Se si cercano certe cose fuori significa che a livello di coppia qualcosa non funziona. Evidentemente.*
> La storia non è durata un mese bensì un anno. E' iniziata con un corteggiamento da parte del tipo, a cui mia moglie ha saputo resistere per un paio di mesi. Poi lui si è allontanato e a quel punto lo ha ricercato lei ed è iniziata la complicità fra i due. Mail, SMS, telefonate praticamente quotidiane. Ma avendo avuto modo di ricostruire e leggere, ho la certezza che non sia successo nulla. Pare incredibile, ma è così.
> Forse hai ragione, nulla di tragico (quello che sostiene lei ovviamente), ma comunque per me rimane una cosa molto grave. Una mancanza di fiducia, di rispetto.
> Il tipo, dopo che ci ho parlato (ebbene sì...), non si è più rifatto vivo.


neretto : questo è un punto fondamentale. Merita sicuramente una riflessione profonda da parte tua. Perché rivolgersi ad un estraneo ? Probabilmente perché le dava le attenzioni che lei si aspettava e che non aveva da te : potrebbe essere fattibile ? Una domanda Darty, tu hai la certezza che tra loro non sia successo nulla di fisico : ma credi che un uomo che ha messo gli occhi su una donna si accontenti solo di sms e mail ?.. A meno che anche lui non fosse un uomo trascurato dalla propria moglie e cercavo solo una sorta di consolazione verbale..
Che poi alla fine, il tradimento fisico per taluni aspetti per alcuni può anche avere delle giustificazioni... ma quello sentimentale forse è ancora peggio...


----------



## Darty (19 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ciao darty, benvenuto.
> io non ho ben capito la situazione però. tua moglie si è invaghita di un uomo con cui non c'è stato nulla ma "solo" mail.
> non c'è stata alcuna frequentazione, ok, ma allora cosa c'era di compromettente in queste mail?


Ciao Dalida, grazie per il benvenuto...
Di compromettente, nelle mail, c'era molto, purtroppo. Almeno per me. Per chiarire, oltre alle mail, ci sono state centinaia di telefonate. Insomma contatti quasi quotidiani, direi…durati circa un anno. 
Non so da che parte cominciare…cerco di riassumere perché ci sarebbe da scrivere un libro. La cosa è iniziata dopo un incontro casuale al lavoro dopo circa 10 anni. E' cominciata forse un po' per gioco,  lui via mail la stuzzicava, faceva il piacione, il simpatico, l’ha riempita di complimenti, ha chiesto aiuto e pareri per i suoi problemi (separazione, difficili rapporti con ex moglie e figli) in un crescendo di complicità e confidenza. Come ho detto in precedenza, grande oratore, gran comunicatore, niente da dire. Insomma ci ha saputo fare. Poi ovviamente, ci ha provato, con insistenza. A lei tutto questo non è dispiaciuto ma ha resistito, ha detto che era contro i suoi principi, i suoi valori, insomma che non voleva, non poteva andare oltre. Della serie vorrei ma non posso. Poi è successo che lui si è allontanato, per un breve periodo, e a quel punto lei lo ha ricercato e le ha scritto chiaramente di essersene invaghita. Di avere il suo cuore diviso in due. Al tempo stesso, ha aggiunto considerazioni che mi hanno profondamente ferito, deluso. Considerazioni su di noi, sul nostro matrimonio che non avrei mai potuto neanche lontanamente immaginare. E dai lì in poi, contatti quotidiani, fatti di racconti, confidenze, confronti, complicità, battute e anche di stupidaggini quasi adolescenziali. Ha buttato in pasto al tipo la sua intimità, le nostre cose, le ha dedicato attenzioni che io non ricordavo di aver avuto da tempo. Questo mi ha fatto molto male. E poi, in un paio di occasioni le ha pure scritto chiaramente che le sarebbe piaciuto fare sesso con lui (ultima Natale 2013). Scoperto il tutto subito dopo.


----------



## Darty (19 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ora mi è tutto più chiaro. Dunque tu hai la certezza che non sia successo nulla di fisico fra loro....e questo dovrebbe darti un pò di sollievo, hanno saputo fermarsi in tempo. Però il fatto che comunque tua moglie si sia sentita così emotivamente vicina ad un'altra persona, mentre con te abbia un atteggiamento di chiusura.....beh, hai ragione, ètradimento anche questo. Certo capita di incontrare persone con le quali si stabilisce una sintonia....però se questa sintonia, questo confidarsi, questa affinità esiste con altri ma non con il prorpio partner.....la questione va affrontata. Capisco la tua frustrazione, credimi, in certi momenti vorresti solo recuperare un pò di serenità....e magari tendi ad evitare i musi e le discussioni; però il confronto in queste circostanze è necessario...anche per capire se lei effettivamente ha voglia di andare avanti come lo vuoi tu, o se piuttosto è ancora infatuata del tipo ed incerta sul da farsi. Però evitare di parlarne è atteggiamento immaturo. Le questioni non affrontate non si risolvono da sè. Cerca di non demordere.


Ciao Lorella...non demordo, o almeno quella non è l'intenzione. Ma è dura. 
Sicuramente la mia situazione è molto meno grave di altre, ne sono consapevole e cerco di tenerlo sempre presente. Di trarne un minimo sollievo. Però..però per me la cosa è comunque grave anche se non c'è stato il tradimento "fisico". Ma un tradimento di fiducia, di rispetto, quello sì. Ed io, a differenza sua, continuo a ritenerla una cosa grave.
Per chiarire: il suo atteggiamento di chiusura si è manifestato nei miei confronti dopo che è successo il tutto e solo quando ho provato insieme a lei ad affrontare l'argomento. Per il resto, come nel periodo della "storia" lei è sempre stata assolutamente "normale", equilibrata, insomma non ha manifestato nei miei confronti alcun tipo di disagio, né ha avuto atteggiamenti che avrebbero potuto farmi insospettire. Riflessione mia: brava a mentire e a prendersi gioco di me o davvero lei non considerava la cosa così importante? 
Sì sono sicuro che voglia andare avanti con me e la nostra famiglia, del resto - a modo suo - me lo ha saputo dimostrare in questi mesi. Ma non fino in fondo, non come avrei voluto io chiarendo e confrontandoci su i tanti dubbi che ancora tutta questa storia mi ha lasciato. Per il tipo, credo sia faccenda chiusa. Avrebbe voluto mantenere l'amicizia ma io mi sono tassativamente opposto (ma non è stata facile).


----------



## Darty (19 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ciao Dalida. Sicuramente la differenza c'è. Però dipende da quello che si sono detti, ed in che tono. Se la cosa si è limitata a conversazioni "amichevoli", amen. Se poi è scattata la scintilla dell'innamoramento......credo sia comunque doloroso


Eccome se è scattata, purtroppo. E non solo quella.



Diletta ha detto:


> Ma c'è da considerare anche il fatto che sono stati beccati in corso d'opera e i giochi erano aperti...
> o mi sbaglio?


Non ti sbagli. E quando le ho chiesto cosa sarebbe potuto succedere se io non me ne fossi accorto? Lei, laconica: "probabilmente niente".



Diletta ha detto:


> e pensi che glielo direbbe?
> Questo è un dubbio che martella la testa di Darty, secondo me.


Non esattamente Diletta. Quello che mi martella è come sia potuto succedere tutto sotterfugio, come abbia potuto nascondermelo e non abbia avuto il coraggio di parlarmene. Di affrontare insieme una difficoltà. Un qualcosa che nella vita può capitare, d'accordo. Ma non andava gestito così. Come ha potuto farmi questo la persona che ho sempre ritenuto sincera, diretta e trasparente. Perchè si è lasciata sfuggire la situazione di mano, sia andata oltre...
Se davvero abbia capito l'errore e la gravità di quanto ha fatto. Se fosse capace di rifarlo in futuro, con lui o con altri...insomma i dubbi, le domande sono tante. Il semplice fatto che il tipo le rimanga nella testa, come rimpianto forse, fa male.


----------



## Dalida (19 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Dalida, grazie per il benvenuto...
> Di compromettente, nelle mail, c'era molto, purtroppo. Almeno per me. Per chiarire, oltre alle mail, ci sono state centinaia di telefonate. Insomma contatti quasi quotidiani, direi…durati circa un anno.
> Non so da che parte cominciare…cerco di riassumere perché ci sarebbe da scrivere un libro. La cosa è iniziata dopo un incontro casuale al lavoro dopo circa 10 anni. E' cominciata forse un po' per gioco,  lui via mail la stuzzicava, faceva il piacione, il simpatico, l’ha riempita di complimenti, ha chiesto aiuto e pareri per i suoi problemi (separazione, difficili rapporti con ex moglie e figli) in un crescendo di complicità e confidenza. Come ho detto in precedenza, grande oratore, gran comunicatore, niente da dire. Insomma ci ha saputo fare. Poi ovviamente, ci ha provato, con insistenza. A lei tutto questo non è dispiaciuto ma ha resistito, ha detto che era contro i suoi principi, i suoi valori, insomma che non voleva, non poteva andare oltre. Della serie vorrei ma non posso. Poi è successo che lui si è allontanato, per un breve periodo, e a quel punto lei lo ha ricercato e le ha scritto chiaramente di essersene invaghita. Di avere il suo cuore diviso in due. Al tempo stesso, ha aggiunto considerazioni che mi hanno profondamente ferito, deluso. Considerazioni su di noi, sul nostro matrimonio che non avrei mai potuto neanche lontanamente immaginare. E dai lì in poi, contatti quotidiani, fatti di racconti, confidenze, confronti, complicità, battute e anche di stupidaggini quasi adolescenziali. Ha buttato in pasto al tipo la sua intimità, le nostre cose, le ha dedicato attenzioni che io non ricordavo di aver avuto da tempo. Questo mi ha fatto molto male. E poi, in un paio di occasioni le ha pure scritto chiaramente che le sarebbe piaciuto fare sesso con lui (ultima Natale 2013). Scoperto il tutto subito dopo.


ok, darty, ho capito.
non te lo avevo chiesto per sapere i particolari, ma appunto per sapere in cosa consisteva il tradimento non essendoci stata una relazione fisica vera e propria.
è una cosa insolita, soprattutto se consideri che questi contatti erano quotidiani.
comunque certo, il quadro è molto chiaro e quel "vorrei ma non posso" dev'essere molto doloroso. 
mi dispiace molto.
tuttavia se tua moglie non è andata fino in fondo, al netto di valori e principi, credo sia stato principalmente - e questo non dimenticarlo - perché non voleva, quindi sulla base di questo credo si possa ricostruire.
quello che emerge, secondo me, è che lei utilizzava questa corrispondenza come valvola di sfogo.
devi farle capire, anche se lei si rifiuta di parlarne, che adesso si parla, poiché la fiducia va ricostruita insieme.
avete mai pensato di vedere un consulente di coppia?


----------



## Darty (19 Dicembre 2014)

un_fiordiloto ha detto:
			
		

> neretto : questo è un punto fondamentale. Merita sicuramente una riflessione profonda da parte tua. Perché rivolgersi ad un estraneo ? Probabilmente perché le dava le attenzioni che lei si aspettava e che non aveva da te : potrebbe essere fattibile ? Una domanda Darty, tu hai la certezza che tra loro non sia successo nulla di fisico : ma credi che un uomo che ha messo gli occhi su una donna si accontenti solo di sms e mail ?.. A meno che anche lui non fosse un uomo trascurato dalla propria moglie e cercavo solo una sorta di consolazione verbale..
> Che poi alla fine, il tradimento fisico per taluni aspetti per alcuni può anche avere delle giustificazioni... ma quello sentimentale forse è ancora peggio...


Sì lo è. Sapessi quanto ci ho pensato. Evidentemente, senza che ne fossi consapevole, c’è stata una mancanza da parte mia, forse anche durante la scomparsa del padre (storia lunga e molto dolorosa per lei) non sono riuscito a starle accanto, probabilmente non come si aspettava. Certo l’ho supportata, le sono stato sempre vicino e mi sono fatto carico di diversi aspetti, ma lei cercava probabilmente altro. Non lo so. Forse mi sono fatto travolgere dalla quotidianità, come detto prima. Tanti forse, ma non l’ho mai trascurata, quello no. Non mi sono mai allontanato. E’ stato un anno pesante per entrambi, per vari motivi e ho anche pensato che ciò che ha fatto sia stato un modo per evadere dal quotidiano, dalle sue difficoltà. Dalla vita reale.
Riguardo la tua ultima riflessione…caspita, hai di nuovo colpito nel segno. E’ ciò che fa più male.


----------



## Darty (19 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ok, darty, ho capito.
> non te lo avevo chiesto per sapere i particolari, ma appunto per sapere in cosa consisteva il tradimento non essendoci stata una relazione fisica vera e propria.
> è una cosa insolita, soprattutto se consideri che questi contatti erano quotidiani.
> comunque certo, il quadro è molto chiaro e quel "vorrei ma non posso" dev'essere molto doloroso.
> ...


Grazie Dalida, scusami per i forse troppi particolari ma volevo chiarire bene le dinamiche.
Si può, si deve ricostruire. Ma vorrei farlo insieme a lei ed è qui che ho difficoltà. Per le è tutto normale, chiarito, basta. Si guarda al presente e al futuro e non si rimugina al passato. Si reagisce, si riparte. Punto. In fondo, nemmeno di una cosa così grave si parla...sono io che mi sono fissato, sono io paranoico, sono io che adesso ho un problema. Ecco. Me ne sto quasi convincendo.
Sì avevo provato ad accennare la cosa del consulente ma non ne ha voluto sapere. Figurati.


----------



## Dalida (19 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Grazie Dalida, scusami per i forse troppi particolari ma volevo chiarire bene le dinamiche.
> Si può, si deve ricostruire. Ma vorrei farlo insieme a lei ed è qui che ho difficoltà. Per le è tutto normale, chiarito, basta. Si guarda al presente e al futuro e non si rimugina al passato. Si reagisce, si riparte. Punto. In fondo, nemmeno di una cosa così grave si parla...sono io che mi sono fissato, sono io paranoico, sono io che adesso ho un problema. Ecco. Me ne sto quasi convincendo.
> Sì avevo provato ad accennare la cosa del consulente ma non ne ha voluto sapere. Figurati.


uh, non volevo dire che avevi scritto troppi particolari, volevo solo chiarire che non era curiosità, ma proprio volevo capire cosa si dicessero.

allora, ci sono un paio di cose ancora che non capisco.
cioè, non capisco se tua moglie, effettivamente, può aver scritto delle cose tanto per, con troppa leggerezza ma senza realmente pensarle [mi riferisco, chiaro, alla questione del sesso]. se così fosse, e quindi se davvero voleva "solo" un confidente con cui sfogarsi, e casualmente ha trovato questo tizio, ti direi che non ne vuole parlare perché una volta chiusi i rapporti magari per lei non c'è altro da aggiungere.
però questa cosa, anche messa così, non è giusta. non può decidere tutto lei, non funziona così.
anche perché, se con quest'uomo ha sentito il desiderio di parlare di cose vostre, deve adesso riparlarne con te.
in questo anno passato, come sono stati i dialoghi tra di voi? come ha spiegato il fatto che ha sciorinato ad una persona tutti i fatti della vostra coppia senza parlarne invece con te?
non voglio tempestarti di domande, chiedo sempre per capire meglio.


----------



## Darty (19 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> uh, non volevo dire che avevi scritto troppi particolari, volevo solo chiarire che non era curiosità, ma proprio volevo capire cosa si dicessero.
> 
> allora, ci sono un paio di cose ancora che non capisco.
> cioè, non capisco se tua moglie, effettivamente, può aver scritto delle cose tanto per, con troppa leggerezza ma senza realmente pensarle [mi riferisco, chiaro, alla questione del sesso]. se così fosse, e quindi se davvero voleva "solo" un confidente con cui sfogarsi, e casualmente ha trovato questo tizio, ti direi che non ne vuole parlare perché una volta chiusi i rapporti magari per lei non c'è altro da aggiungere.
> ...


E io ti ringrazio di questo, delle tue considerazioni. Dunque, più o meno è quello che mi ha detto lei, in modo sommario, in alcune occasioni. Ha ammesso certo un “tentennamento”, un’attrazione, anche fisica, verso di lui. Ma ha sempre smorzato i toni. Sminuito, minimizzato. Mi ha detto che ci è voluto un anno per lei per capire che si trattava solo di un amico. 
Il punto per me è che certe cose non si scrivono. A maggior ragione se non le pensi. E non può essere considerato un “confidente” una persona con la quale si scende in certe intimità, in certe complicità. E non si scrive a un confidente mi manchi, ti vorrei qui, ti voglio un mondo di bene, ti ho portato questa cosa che ti piace, ecc.
Non può decidere tutto lei. Certo che non è giusto. E’ quello che da mesi, invano, cerco di farle capire. Che se per lei la cosa è chiusa e archiviata non è detto che lo sia anche per me. Sono ancora in difficoltà? Non capisci, non ti spieghi perché? Ecco non giudicarmi ma aiutami, se mi vuoi bene dammi una mano a venirne fuori. E qui che manca, del tutto, il suo supporto.
Il rapporto, i dialoghi sono sempre stati buoni in questi ultimi mesi, addirittura come ho già detto abbiamo riscoperto affinità e complicità che forse si erano un po’ appannate. Ci stiamo, forse, riscoprendo. Ne prendo atto e sono contento di questo, mi faccio forza per andare avanti. Ma guai, guai ad entrare sull’argomento. Irrigidimento, chiusura, disagio. Mi accusa di pensarci ancora, di essermici fissato con il risultato di farla allontanare. Su questo, il dialogo, non c’è.
Per le motivazioni infine, ha accampato le solite banali e ritrite scuse: ti percepivo distante, non eri sempre disposto ad ascoltarmi, eri di malumore per il lavoro, ecc. (si che lo ero, ho rischiato di perderlo!)


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> *neretto :*francamente non lo so...
> so che ci sono giorni molto difficili, alternati ad altri meno duri edonestamente anche giornate di relativa tranquillità. Oggi per esempio è stata unagiornata NO. Ero in giro per un po' di shopping natalizio e mi accorgevo chenon avevo la serenità nel cuore, ma uno stato di irrequietezza incredibile.Pensieri negativi, malinconia, tristezza.
> Magari domani andrà meglio, occorre imparare a vivere un po' giorno pergiorno.
> Rischio di essere ripetitiva, ma io mi sto concentrando molto su me stessa :voglio stare bene, meglio di come sto ora.
> ...



Per ripartire occorre essere in due.
Chi è tradito può sentirsi disponibile a buttarsi alle spalle tutto, se ama ancora, e ripensare ai propri errori.
Ma è chi ha tradito che gestisce il ruolo principale.
E' lei/lui che deve rinunciare a una persona. 
E questo richiede forza di volontà non da poco: all'inizio della storia, quando la passione è al massimo, per controllare e reprimere un sentimento molto forte, un po' più in là nel tempo per fare a meno di una piacevole abitudine che crea dipendenza.
Il tradito percepisce l'amante come un corpo estraneo, semplicemente, senza comprendere che per il traditore quella persona ha assunto grande importanza.
Il tutto mentre il tradito reclama la propria parte di amore e attenzione in misura proporzionale al dolore che ha percepito.
Tutto questo genera inevitabili stress, litigi, incomprensioni, cattivi umori.
In più per chi è tradito, oltre al passato, c'è la paura del futuro, l'ansia di venire nuovamente imbrogliato.
Chi minimizza il tradimento non c'è mai passato.
E' un turbine che si abbatte sulla coppia, inaspettato nelle sue dinamiche e imprevedibile nelle sue conseguenze.
Lo stare male a un certo punto riguarda due persone che non riescono più, dopo anni di complicità nella coppia, a comprendersi, ma si trovano improvvisamente avversari sullo stesso campo di battaglia.


----------



## Dalida (19 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> E io ti ringrazio di questo, delle tue considerazioni. Dunque, più o meno è quello che mi ha detto lei, in modo sommario, in alcune occasioni. Ha ammesso certo un “tentennamento”, un’attrazione, anche fisica, verso di lui. Ma ha sempre smorzato i toni. Sminuito, minimizzato. Mi ha detto che ci è voluto un anno per lei per capire che si trattava solo di un amico.
> Il punto per me è che certe cose non si scrivono. A maggior ragione se non le pensi. E non può essere considerato un “confidente” una persona con la quale si scende in certe intimità, in certe complicità. E non si scrive a un confidente mi manchi, ti vorrei qui, ti voglio un mondo di bene, ti ho portato questa cosa che ti piace, ecc.
> Non può decidere tutto lei. Certo che non è giusto. E’ quello che da mesi, invano, cerco di farle capire. Che se per lei la cosa è chiusa e archiviata non è detto che lo sia anche per me. Sono ancora in difficoltà? Non capisci, non ti spieghi perché? Ecco non giudicarmi ma aiutami, se mi vuoi bene dammi una mano a venirne fuori. E qui che manca, del tutto, il suo supporto.
> Il rapporto, i dialoghi sono sempre stati buoni in questi ultimi mesi, addirittura come ho già detto abbiamo riscoperto affinità e complicità che forse si erano un po’ appannate. Ci stiamo, forse, riscoprendo. Ne prendo atto e sono contento di questo, mi faccio forza per andare avanti. Ma guai, guai ad entrare sull’argomento. Irrigidimento, chiusura, disagio. Mi accusa di pensarci ancora, di essermici fissato con il risultato di farla allontanare. Su questo, il dialogo, non c’è.
> Per le motivazioni infine, ha accampato le solite banali e ritrite scuse: ti percepivo distante, non eri sempre disposto ad ascoltarmi, eri di malumore per il lavoro, ecc. (si che lo ero, ho rischiato di perderlo!)


domanda personale: com'è il tuo comportamento quando glielo chiedi?
forse è arrendevole?
perché non dirle che così come lei aveva bisogno di parlar con qualcuno adesso tu hai bisogno di parlare con lei per andare avanti?
capisco che facciano molto male, ma i vari mi manchi e ti vorrei qui sono, a mio avviso, per lo più di circostanza.
se non si sono visti, lei evidentemente non ha voluto, questo mi pare un punto fermo, ne avrai conferma anche leggendo tante storie qui, ed è secondo me il discrimine fondamentale.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Darty, ma loro fanno leva proprio su questo!! Poichè non vogliono tornare sull'argomento, fanno gli infastiditi, si oppongono, instaurano un clima di ostilità che impedisce una conversazione costruttiva. Però bisogna far capire loro che parlare e chiarirsi è importante, soprattutto per chi ha subito...cornuti e mazziati NO! Almeno un sacrosanto chiarimento! Io capisco l'imbarazzo ed il fastidio, e però capisci bene che loro NON HANNO ALCUN DIRITTO di essere infastiditi. Come minimo ci devono delle spiegazioni, altrimenti, se il dialogo viene meno......su che basi vogliamo ricostruire? Sul silenzio? Sul fare finta di nulla? Sul dire "è acqua passata?" per niente proprio.....devi perseverare, con educazione e rispetto, ma non permettere che il muro del silenzio cali fra voi. Fra due che si amano non ci possono essere argomenti "proibiti"


Quando si è in equilibrio precario su un filo si ha paura di spostarsi, anche di poco.
Scoperto il tradimento, tendenzialmente si tende a minimizzarlo, riducendone la portata.
Affettiva - non si racconta mai l'effettiva portata dei sentimenti, che potrebbe essere traumatica per il partner abituale - sessuale - questa parte può risultare altrettanto fastidiosa rispetto a quella affettiva.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2014)

Un_fiordiloto ha detto:


> e già quel 50% basta...


Sapere tutta la verità credo sarebbe insostenibile per chiunque. 
Io ho scoperto appena una decina di messaggi su facebook e già m'è bastato.
Sicuramente ho letto si e no l'1 % di quello che si sono scritti, e anche quando ho saputo che su whatsapp è possibile recuperare i messaggi cancellati ho lasciato perdere...


----------



## Lorella (19 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quando si è in equilibrio precario su un filo si ha paura di spostarsi, anche di poco.
> Scoperto il tradimento, tendenzialmente si tende a minimizzarlo, riducendone la portata.
> Affettiva - non si racconta mai l'effettiva portata dei sentimenti, che potrebbe essere traumatica per il partner abituale - sessuale - questa parte può risultare altrettanto fastidiosa rispetto a quella affettiva.


Hai ragione Danny, penso che sia comportamento tipico di chi viene colto in flagranza di reato, sminuire la portata della cosa. Sbagliatissimo! Per quanto si sforzino, è chiaro a chiunque che si tratta di un atteggiamento volto a metterci una pezza.....ma se lo strappo è grande, non è con una pezzetta che lo puoi rattoppare. Il buco rimane. Quanto poi al fatto se sia più grave e doloroso il tradimento sentimentale piuttosto che quello sessuale....non saprei. Fanno male entrambi....io all'inizio ero terrorizzata dall'idea che mio marito si fosse innamorato dell'altra, per quanto anche il solo pensiero di loro che facevano sesso mi mandava fuori di testa. Però poi quando, durante una delle tante discussioni, mi ha detto chiaramente che per lui non c'era stato alcun coinvolgimento di tipo sentimentale, che mai aveva pensato di lasciarmi per stare con lei, che non aveva mai messo in discussione il nostro rapporto, ho avuto un certo sollievo; ho cercato in seguito di ridimensionare la cosa. In caso contrario, se mi avesse detto di essersi innamorato, probabilmente lo avrei lasciato andare. Se viene a mancare il sentimento, non c'è più la coppia


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Jim: la verità al 100% credo non la sapremo mai......e forse è meglio così. Non cambia molto sapere se lo hanno fatto 3,5 o 8 volte, se la storia è durata 2 o 4 mesi.....la sostanza delle cose non cambia, e alla fine, se non vuoi impazzire, certi dettagli è meglio non saperli.


Giustissimo. Sapere tutta la verità può fare troppo male, e quel che si sa basta e avanza.
Del resto l'atteggiamento del traditore è sempre quello tendente a minimizzare, quindi è inutile attendersi una versione dei fatti aderente a quello che è stato.
Se a me dici che lo hai 'incontrato' 4 volte da sola (4 volte in 5 mesi), io ci posso pure credere. 
Ma devo fare un NOTEVOLE sforzo di fantasia...


----------



## Lorella (19 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Giustissimo. Sapere tutta la verità può fare troppo male, e quel che si sa basta e avanza.
> Del resto l'atteggiamento del traditore è sempre quello tendente a minimizzare, quindi è inutile attendersi una versione dei fatti aderente a quello che è stato.
> Se a me dici che lo hai 'incontrato' 4 volte da sola (4 volte in 5 mesi), io ci posso pure credere.
> Ma devo fare un NOTEVOLE sforzo di fantasia...


eh già.......la nostra fantasia è stata messa notevolmente alla prova.......


----------



## lothar57 (19 Dicembre 2014)

Lorella ha detto:


> Hai ragione Danny, penso che sia comportamento tipico di chi viene colto in flagranza di reato, sminuire la portata della cosa. Sbagliatissimo! Per quanto si sforzino, è chiaro a chiunque che si tratta di un atteggiamento volto a metterci una pezza.....ma se lo strappo è grande, non è con una pezzetta che lo puoi rattoppare. Il buco rimane. Quanto poi al fatto se sia più grave e doloroso il tradimento sentimentale piuttosto che quello sessuale....non saprei. Fanno male entrambi....io all'inizio ero terrorizzata dall'idea che mio marito si fosse innamorato dell'altra, per quanto anche il solo pensiero di loro che facevano sesso mi mandava fuori di testa. Però poi quando, durante una delle tante discussioni, mi ha detto chiaramente che per lui non c'era stato alcun coinvolgimento di tipo sentimentale, che mai aveva pensato di lasciarmi per stare con lei, che non aveva mai messo in discussione il nostro rapporto, ho avuto un certo sollievo; ho cercato in seguito di ridimensionare la cosa. In caso contrario, se mi avesse detto di essersi innamorato, probabilmente lo avrei lasciato andare. Se viene a mancare il sentimento, non c'è più la coppia



Brava Lorella,concordo su tutto,io pero'sono traditore,non tradito.
Noi traditori,non siamo mai coinvolti,la raccontiamo,ad uso e consumo di Giuliva l'Invornita(l'amante),che cosi'ammanta,il tradimento,dell'ammmmooorreeee.
Tuo marito,merita fiducia.....


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Sì lo è. Sapessi quanto ci ho pensato. Evidentemente, senza che ne fossi consapevole, c’è stata una mancanza da parte mia, forse anche durante la scomparsa del padre (storia lunga e molto dolorosa per lei) non sono riuscito a starle accanto, probabilmente non come si aspettava. Certo l’ho supportata, le sono stato sempre vicino e mi sono fatto carico di diversi aspetti, ma lei cercava probabilmente altro. Non lo so. Forse mi sono fatto travolgere dalla quotidianità, come detto prima. Tanti forse, ma non l’ho mai trascurata, quello no. Non mi sono mai allontanato. E’ stato un anno pesante per entrambi, per vari motivi e ho anche pensato che ciò che ha fatto sia stato un modo per evadere dal quotidiano, dalle sue difficoltà. Dalla vita reale.
> Riguardo la tua ultima riflessione…caspita, hai di nuovo colpito nel segno. E’ ciò che fa più male.


NON
TI
COLPEVOLIZZARE

NON
TI
COLPEVOLIZZARE

NON
TI
COLPEVOLIZZARE

NON
TI
COLPEVOLIZZARE

NON
TI
COLPEVOLIZZARE


----------



## Lorella (19 Dicembre 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brava Lorella,concordo su tutto,io pero'sono traditore,non tradito.
> Noi traditori,non siamo mai coinvolti,la raccontiamo,ad uso e consumo di Giuliva l'Invornita(l'amante),che cosi'ammanta,il tradimento,dell'ammmmooorreeee.
> Tuo marito,merita fiducia.....


Lothar, e se le amanti volessero solo ed esclusivamente sesso? Perchè non credo che tutte le donne traditrici siano perdutamente innamorate.....magari hanno solo voglia di provare belle sensazioni.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Jim, non mi colpevolizzo ma prendo atto che anch'io ho evidentemente delle responsabilità in tutto questo. Se si cercano certe cose fuori significa che a livello di coppia qualcosa non funziona. Evidentemente.
> La storia non è durata un mese bensì un anno. E' iniziata con un corteggiamento da parte del tipo, a cui mia moglie ha saputo resistere per un paio di mesi. Poi lui si è allontanato e a quel punto lo ha ricercato lei ed è iniziata la complicità fra i due. Mail, SMS, telefonate praticamente quotidiane. Ma avendo avuto modo di ricostruire e leggere, ho la certezza che non sia successo nulla. Pare incredibile, ma è così.
> Forse hai ragione, nulla di tragico (quello che sostiene lei ovviamente), ma comunque per me rimane una cosa molto grave. Una mancanza di fiducia, di rispetto.
> Il tipo, dopo che ci ho parlato (ebbene sì...), non si è più rifatto vivo.


Cosa si scrivevano lo sai solo tu, e loro due ovviamente.
Se lei gli ha scritto 'vorrei ma non posso' e tu li hai scoperti poco dopo quel 'vorrei ma non posso', allora è assai probabile che non sia successo nulla di 'fisico'.
Se è così, e visto che avete dei figli grandi (si presuppone cioè che siate insieme da una vita), uno 'sbandamento' di quel tipo si può tranquillamente scusare, comprendere, perdonare.
Solo, non sono d'accordo quando, in un post precedente, scrivevi che non ha sottratto tempo a te e alla famiglia, specie se ci fai sapere che stava attaccata al pc e al telefonino.
Tempo ve ne ha sottratto, eccome..


----------



## emme76 (19 Dicembre 2014)

A dispetto di tutto, se ti senti di ricominciare, fallo! Ma niente rinfacci e ripicche.  Adesso dovete andare avanti non dico come se non fosse successo nulla, ma...fa parte del passato.  In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Darty (19 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per ripartire occorre essere in due.
> Chi è tradito può sentirsi disponibile a buttarsi alle spalle tutto, se ama ancora, e ripensare ai propri errori.
> Ma è chi ha tradito che gestisce il ruolo principale.
> E' lei/lui che deve rinunciare a una persona.
> ...


Grazie danny, niente da commentare. Tutto condivisibile, in pieno. Ti stimo molto. Davvero.


----------



## Darty (19 Dicembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> domanda personale: com'è il tuo comportamento quando glielo chiedi?
> forse è arrendevole?
> perché non dirle che così come lei aveva bisogno di parlar con qualcuno adesso tu hai bisogno di parlare con lei per andare avanti?
> capisco che facciano molto male, ma i vari mi manchi e ti vorrei qui sono, a mio avviso, per lo più di circostanza.
> se non si sono visti, lei evidentemente non ha voluto, questo mi pare un punto fermo, ne avrai conferma anche leggendo tante storie qui, ed è secondo me il discrimine fondamentale.


Più che arrendevole direi scoraggiato...cerco di mostrarmi tranquillo a dispetto di quello che mi gira per la testa...ma nulla, non ottengo nulla se non farla incazzare.


----------



## Darty (19 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cosa si scrivevano lo sai solo tu, e loro due ovviamente.
> Se lei gli ha scritto 'vorrei ma non posso' e tu li hai scoperti poco dopo quel 'vorrei ma non posso', allora è assai probabile che non sia successo nulla di 'fisico'.
> Se è così, e visto che avete dei figli grandi (si presuppone cioè che siate insieme da una vita), uno 'sbandamento' di quel tipo si può tranquillamente scusare, comprendere, perdonare.
> Solo, non sono d'accordo quando, in un post precedente, scrivevi che non ha sottratto tempo a te e alla famiglia, specie se ci fai sapere che stava attaccata al pc e al telefonino.
> Tempo ve ne ha sottratto, eccome..


Siamo insieme da poco più di vent'anni.
È quello che sostiene e si aspetta lei. Anch'io lo voglio, ma faccio ancora fatica.
Sull'ultimo punto, Pc e telefono erano di uso esclusivo mattutino, durante il lavoro, le pause di lavoro e il rientro a casa. Mai, dal quel che ho avuto modo di vedere, durante mia presenza o in ore serali o weekend.


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per ripartire occorre essere in due.
> Chi è tradito può sentirsi disponibile a buttarsi alle spalle tutto, se ama ancora, e ripensare ai propri errori.
> Ma è chi ha tradito che gestisce il ruolo principale.
> E' lei/lui che deve rinunciare a una persona.
> ...



Condivido,  ma si riesce ad amare ancora chi mi ha mentito tanto e per tanto tempo?


----------



## Darty (19 Dicembre 2014)

emme76 ha detto:


> A dispetto di tutto, se ti senti di ricominciare, fallo! Ma niente rinfacci e ripicche.  Adesso dovete andare avanti non dico come se non fosse successo nulla, ma...fa parte del passato.  In bocca al lupo!


Si emme, mi lo sento, lo voglio. Credo che farò proprio come dici, anche perché, al momento, non ho altra scelta. Crepi il lupo.


----------



## Darty (19 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Condivido,  ma si riesce ad amare ancora chi mi ha mentito tanto e per tanto tempo?


Ci ho pensato tante volte. Giusto o sbagliato, io ci riesco. Nonostante tutto.


----------



## disincantata (20 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato tante volte. Giusto o sbagliato, io ci riesco. Nonostante tutto.



TU HAI TRADITO. E' diverso.


----------



## sienne (20 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> TU HAI TRADITO. E' diverso.



Ciao

:up:

dettaglio, non indifferente ... 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (20 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sapere tutta la verità credo sarebbe insostenibile per chiunque.
> Io ho scoperto appena una decina di messaggi su facebook e già m'è bastato.
> Sicuramente ho letto si e no l'1 % di quello che si sono scritti, e anche quando ho saputo che su whatsapp è possibile recuperare i messaggi cancellati ho lasciato perdere...




Hai ragione: infatti io ho saputo diciamo un buon 90% e ne sono rimasta travolta.
Ma l'ho voluto sapere io perché, a quel punto, era una strada obbligata.


----------



## Darty (20 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> TU HAI TRADITO. E' diverso.


Non ho capito se ti rivolgi a me. No, io non ho mai tradito mia moglie.


----------



## Diletta (20 Dicembre 2014)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Cosa si scrivevano lo sai solo tu, e loro due ovviamente.
> *Se lei gli ha scritto 'vorrei ma non posso' e tu li hai scoperti poco dopo quel 'vorrei ma non posso', allora è assai probabile che non sia successo nulla di 'fisico'*.
> Se è così, e visto che avete dei figli grandi (si presuppone cioè che siate insieme da una vita), uno 'sbandamento' di quel tipo si può tranquillamente scusare, comprendere, perdonare.
> Solo, non sono d'accordo quando, in un post precedente, scrivevi che non ha sottratto tempo a te e alla famiglia, specie se ci fai sapere che stava attaccata al pc e al telefonino.
> Tempo ve ne ha sottratto, eccome..



Certo, sul piano oggettivo, ma ti sembra che quel:
"vorrei ma non posso" sia cosa da tralasciare per un marito?


----------



## Diletta (20 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Non ho capito se ti rivolgi a me. No, io non ho mai tradito mia moglie.



Ma infatti ero già cascata dalla sedia...
Cosa intende Disi?


----------



## Diletta (20 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Dalida, grazie per il benvenuto...
> Di compromettente, nelle mail, c'era molto, purtroppo. Almeno per me. Per chiarire, oltre alle mail, ci sono state centinaia di telefonate. Insomma contatti quasi quotidiani, direi…durati circa un anno.
> Non so da che parte cominciare…cerco di riassumere perché ci sarebbe da scrivere un libro. La cosa è iniziata dopo un incontro casuale al lavoro dopo circa 10 anni. E' cominciata forse un po' per gioco,  lui via mail la stuzzicava, faceva il piacione, il simpatico, l’ha riempita di complimenti, ha chiesto aiuto e pareri per i suoi problemi (separazione, difficili rapporti con ex moglie e figli) in un crescendo di complicità e confidenza. Come ho detto in precedenza, grande oratore, gran comunicatore, niente da dire. Insomma ci ha saputo fare. Poi ovviamente, ci ha provato, con insistenza. A lei tutto questo non è dispiaciuto ma ha resistito, ha detto che era contro i suoi principi, i suoi valori, insomma che non voleva, non poteva andare oltre. Della serie vorrei ma non posso. Poi è successo che lui si è allontanato, per un breve periodo, e a quel punto lei lo ha ricercato e le ha scritto chiaramente di essersene invaghita. Di avere il suo cuore diviso in due. *Al tempo stesso, ha aggiunto considerazioni che mi hanno profondamente ferito, deluso. Considerazioni su di noi, sul nostro matrimonio che non avrei mai potuto neanche lontanamente immaginare. E dai lì in poi, contatti quotidiani, fatti di racconti, confidenze, confronti, complicità, battute e anche di stupidaggini quasi adolescenziali.* Ha buttato in pasto al tipo la sua intimità, le nostre cose, le ha dedicato attenzioni che io non ricordavo di aver avuto da tempo. Questo mi ha fatto molto male. E poi, in un paio di occasioni le ha pure scritto chiaramente che le sarebbe piaciuto fare sesso con lui (ultima Natale 2013). Scoperto il tutto subito dopo.



Questo per me è Alto tradimento, altro che una manciata di scopate (ipotetiche).
Quello che succede fra i coniugi è off limits, altrimenti viene violata l'essenza della coppia.


----------



## Un_fiordiloto (20 Dicembre 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per ripartire occorre essere in due.
> Chi è tradito può sentirsi disponibile a buttarsi alle spalle tutto, se ama ancora, e ripensare ai propri errori.
> Ma è chi ha tradito che gestisce il ruolo principale.
> E' lei/lui che deve rinunciare a una persona.
> ...


Ciao Danny, come abbiamo detto tante volte ogni storia ha il suo vissuto, le sue peculiarità, anche se poi nei tradimenti ritroviamo molti punti in comune.
Non sono d'accordo con te quando dici che l'altra/o per il traditore ha assunto una grande importanza : beh dipende da che tipo di rapporto di è instaurato, dal coinvolgimento,  se ci sono forti sentimenti, se è un tradimento per lo più fisico. Per tutto il resto che hai scritto, sono d'accordo con te.



danny ha detto:


> Quando si è in equilibrio precario su un filo si ha paura di spostarsi, anche di poco.
> Scoperto il tradimento, tendenzialmente si tende a minimizzarlo, riducendone la portata.
> Affettiva - non si racconta mai l'effettiva portata dei sentimenti, che potrebbe essere traumatica per il partner abituale - sessuale - questa parte può risultare altrettanto fastidiosa rispetto a quella affettiva.


quoto



Jim Cain ha detto:


> Sapere tutta la verità credo sarebbe insostenibile per chiunque.
> Io ho scoperto appena una decina di messaggi su facebook e già m'è bastato.
> Sicuramente ho letto si e no l'1 % di quello che si sono scritti, e anche quando ho saputo che su whatsapp è possibile recuperare i messaggi cancellati ho lasciato perdere...


Sono d'accordo. E poi nemmeno messo con le spalle al muro un traditore confesserà davvero tutto. Qualcosa inevitabilmente terrà per sé. Io come ho già scritto, ho voluto sapere il meno possibile, semplicemente perché volevo proteggermi. Troppi dettagli di certo non avrebbero cancellato quello che è accaduto e già mi ha devastato non poco.


----------



## disincantata (21 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Certo, sul piano oggettivo, ma ti sembra che quel:
> "vorrei ma non posso" sia cosa da tralasciare per un marito?


A parte che trovo stranissimo che una donna scriva ad un uomo, con cui non ha mai fatto sesso , di volerlo fare con lui,  e' ' comunque gia' un tradimento.


----------



## Darty (22 Dicembre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A parte che trovo stranissimo che una donna scriva ad un uomo, con cui non ha mai fatto sesso , di volerlo fare con lui,  e' ' comunque gia' un tradimento.


Si, è strano. Ma pare sia andata proprio così. Anch'io la vedo come dici te, lei invece ha sempre dato più importanza al "tradimento fisico". Sono punti di vista diversi.


----------



## Darty (22 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Questo per me è Alto tradimento, altro che una manciata di scopate (ipotetiche).
> Quello che succede fra i coniugi è off limits, altrimenti viene violata l'essenza della coppia.


Ed è proprio questo che fa più male...

Ciao Diletta...


----------



## Darty (22 Dicembre 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti ero già cascata dalla sedia...
> Cosa intende Disi?


Non lo so, non ho capito. Forse non si rivolgeva a me...giusto Disi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Dicembre 2014)

Darty ha detto:


> Non lo so, non ho capito. Forse non si rivolgeva a me...giusto Disi?


secondo me ti ha confuso con Jimmy.


----------



## Darty (22 Dicembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me ti ha confuso con Jimmy.


Sì infatti, me lo ha confermato nell'altro post.


----------

